# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  und was nun?........

## kleiner Kolibri

hier ist wohl guter Rat teuer!

Soll mein Mann die Chemo unter dem Aspekt der nachfolgenden Tatsachen weiterführen oder doch lieber auf die Samarium 153-Therapie umsteigen oder lieber eventuell auf Zytiga umsteigen? Würde es noch Sinn machen eine Zweite oder auch Dritte Fachärztliche Meinung einzuholen? 

Für eure Meinungen wäre ich "das liebende Ehegespenst" des Betroffenen sehr dankbar. 

Lieben Gruß
Gerda

Zentrum am Frankfurter Tor
Kadlner Str. 23,  102-43 Berlin

Berlin, den 06.02.13

Theo, geb. 17.03.61,


Sehr geehrter Herr Kollege,
verbindlichen Dank  für die freundliche Überweisung Ihres Patienten
XYZ, Theo zur  Untersuchung mit dem PET/CTKombinationsscanner

am 04.02.2013.
Anamnese und bisherige  Diagnose:
Metastasiertes Prostatacarcinom (Skelettmetastasierung). ED  des
Prostatacarcinoms 03/2012 durch Stanzbiopsie, Gleason 4+5.
Initiales  PSA 188 ng/ml. Initiale Skelettmetastasierung. Chemotherapie
seit 11/2012  (bisher 3 Zyklen}, ein 4 Zyklus ist für den 13.02.2013
geplant.

Fragestellung/rechtfertigende  Indikation:
Restaging.

Untersuchungstechnik:
Der     Patient      wurde      zur      Beschleunigung     der      renevesikalen
Aktivitätselimination ausreichend hydriert. Die Untersuchung   erfolgte mit dem 
PET/CT-Kombinationsscanner BIOGRAPH 64 und den CT¬  Parametem  120  kV,   132  mAs  und   1  mm  
Schichtdicke. . Die  PET-¬  Emissionsdaten wurden  mit 1 Bettposition  für die Teilkörper-  und mit 5  Bettpositionen auf einer  Bestrahlungsplanungs-konformen Liege für die  Ganzkörperuntersuchung in caudocranialer Richtung mit transversalen Schichten zu  3,0 mm Ober denselben  axialen Untersuchungsbereich wie der CT-Scan  erfasst.  Die Rekonstruktion erfolgte iterativ.

Der Ganzkörperscan wurde nach der Einlagerungszeit  von 60 Minuten in Anschluss an die
Injektion von 2955 MBq F-18-Cholin  begonnen.Zuvor wurde ein Scan der Prostataregion 5 Minuten p.i.  durchgeführt.
Zur Auswertung  gelangten transmissionskorrigierte und  nichtkorrigierte  PET-Scans,  CT-Scans und Fusionsbilder und die Bestimmung des  SUV-Wertes  (standard   uptake   value,   Maß  der Aktivitätsanreicherung pro  Volumen).

 
Befund:
Die  in  2  Ebenen dokumentierten 3D-Ganzkörperaufnahmen in  PET-Technik  und in  PET/CT¬ Technik  sowie die Teilkörper-HR-Aufnahmen der  Prostataregion lassen einen malignomtypischen Cholinmetabolismus erkennen:

 1.    Im rechten  Prostatalappen malignomtypischer Metabolismus  mit einem   SUV von      3,7,  apical betont.
2.    Mehrere Lymphknotenmetastasen  retroperitoneal   intrapelvin:   Rechts  parailiacal  extern  ein Lymphknoten,    11 mm  Durchmesser,  SUV 8,4, links parailiacal  intern ein   weiterer  Lymphknoten, Durchmesser 8 mm, SUV 4,1, jeweils malignomtypisch. Ein weiterer  suspekter paraHiacaler Lymphknoten  extern links distal misst 14 mm, SUV 4,3,  malignomsuspekt
3.    Disseminierte,  multifokale Skelettmetastasierung im  gesamten Stammskelett. Die  metabolaktivste Metastase  finden sich im BWK 7 (SUV  15,1). ln den weiteren mäßig metabol aktiven Metastasen  findet  sich  im   rechten  Acetabulum  und  supraacetabulär  links  im Os  ilium  eine  Aktivitätsanreicherung mit einem SUV von max. 11,7.

 Die Lunge zeigt im PET einen unauffälligen Befund, kein Hinweis  auf ein  Malignom.  Ösophagus, Magen  und Milz kommen  mit einem normalen  Stoffwechsel   zur Darstellung.  Leber und Pancreas mit  physiologisch hohem   Cholinstoffwechsel. Die  Nieren  und  die  ableitenden  Harnwege  stellen sich  funktionell-metabolisch unauffällig  dar. Kein Hinweis auf ein postrenales  Abflusshindernis.
Ganzkörper-CT nach bolusartiger  peripher-venöser  maschineller Injektion von 100 ml Unilux 370: Miterfasste   Kieferhöhlen   unauffällig.   Artefaktzeichnung  im  Oberkieferbereich.  Im  Halsbereich  normale  Gefäßverläufe. Keine suspekten nodulären  Strukturen.  Inhomogenität   der Schilddrüse  im V. a. Knoten links caudal. Portsystem  rechts präpectoral.   Mediastinal  unauffällige  Gefäßstrukturen und  Lymphknotenstationen, ebenso   hilär.  Spitze  des Portsystems  in Projektion  auf den rechten Vorhofeingang.  Zentrilobuläres Lungenemphysem. Pleuropulmonal keine  suspekten  Rundherde,  kein  Infiltrat,  kein  Erguss.  Im Mittellappen  rechts  ventrolateral  eine   fokale  pleurale  Verdichtung, Durchmesser 4 mm, narbig bedingt.
Im  Abdomen   Leber  mit  kleiner  blander  Zyste  in  S2  von  3  mm.  Gallenblase  ohne   kalkdichte Konkremente.   Milz,  Pancreas,  Nebennieren und  Nieren   unauffällig.  Ableitende  Harnwege  und Harnblase  regulär.  Normal große  Prostata,  Samenblasen  regulär.  Sigmadiverticulose ohne floride entzündliche   Befunde. Darstellung  der im PET-Befund-Teil genannten Lymphknoten  intrapelvin.  Nebenbefundlieh  vermehrte    Luftfüllung    der   Dünndarmschlingen  mit    Ausbildung    von   Luft¬ Fiüssigkeitsspiegeln.  Die  Durchsicht   im   Knochenfenster  zeigt  eine  multifokale   osteoplastische Skelettmetastasierung  mit flächenhafter  Sklerosierung  der Metastasen.

Ergebnis:

 Im PET/CT findet ein malignomtypischer  Cholinmetabolismus bei  disseminierter Skelettmetastasierung im Stammskelett. Kein Hinweis auf eine  Frakturgefährdung.  Ebenfalls malignomtypischer Metabolismus in der Prostata  (vor allem im rechten Lappen) und in mehreren Lymphknoten intrapelvin bds. im  Sinne von Metastasen.
ln therapeutischer Hinsicht kann ggf. eine Therapie der  Skelettmetastasen mittels Samarium in unserer Einrichtung empfohlen werden. Eine  kurzfristige Terminvereinbarung ist möglich.


Wir bitten um Mitteilung des weiteren klinischen Verlaufs (Zusendung  von Arztbriefkopien etc. ).

----------


## Mattse

> hier ist wohl guter Rat teuer!
> ln therapeutischer Hinsicht kann ggf. eine Therapie der Skelettmetastasen mittels Samarium in unserer Einrichtung empfohlen werden.


Vielleicht hilft das
http://www.uniklinik-ulm.de/?id=20818&print=1&type=98
und das
http://www.onkologie2013.de/solidetu...a_therapie.htm
weiter. In jedem Falle würde ich eine Palliativmediziner wegen der Schmerztherapie einbeziehen.
Alles Gute. Gruß Mattse

----------


## Hvielemi

> Soll mein Mann die Chemo unter dem Aspekt der nachfolgenden Tatsachen weiterführen oder doch lieber auf die Samarium 153-Therapie umsteigen oder lieber eventuell auf Zytiga umsteigen? Würde es noch Sinn machen eine Zweite oder auch Dritte Fachärztliche Meinung einzuholen?


Liebe Gerda

Wir wissen wenig über die Situation von Hans-Theo.

Wie spricht er an auf die Chemo? 
Sind die Nebenwirkungen heftig oder erträglich?
Haben die vergangenen drei Zyklen etwas gebracht, verbesserte sich die Lebensqualität?
(Ich vermute mal, dass die Chemo nicht so erfolgreich war, sonst wäre er ja nicht
mittendrin zum PET geschickt worden?)

Mittlerweile könnte er, statt den vierten Chemo-Zyklus zuendezubringen,  
auch per sofort auf Zytiga umsteigen.

Eine weitere Option zeigt mit Samarium "gegebenenfalls" der Bericht zum Cholin-PET/CT auf.


Das zu entscheiden, ist erst mal Sache von Hans-Theo und seinem Onkologen, 
der wohl die Überweisung zum PET geschrieben hat, und an den sich der Bericht wendet.
Eine Zweitmeinung wird dann erforderlich, wenn sich die Beiden nicht einig sind
oder wenn Unsicherheiten verbleiben.

Meine Laienmeinung:
Zuerst Bewerten der bisherigen Chemo und Entscheid, ob Zuendeführen oder Abbruch.
Danach ist Zytiga wohl die erste Wahl. Das hätte man wohl schon gewählt vor der Chemo,
wenn es damals möglich gewesen wäre.
Samarium würde man auf der Hand behalten für den eines Tages "gegebenen Fall",
 dass Zytiga versagt oder nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringt.

Beachte, dass Samarium allein auf die Knochenmetastasen wirkt, 
Zytiga aber auch auf die Lmphknoten und den Stammtumor in der Prostata.

Dass das schliesslich gewählte Vorgehen Hans-Theo das Beste bringe
wünscht
Hvielemi

Carpe diem!

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Gerda,

die Diagnostik nach 3 Zyklen Chemo ist schwerwiegend. Eine Weiterführung grenzt aus einer Sicht an Körperverletzung nach erfolgter Diagnostik.




> 1. Im rechten Prostatalappen malignomtypischer Metabolismus mit einem SUV von 3,7, apical betont.
> 2. Mehrere Lymphknotenmetastasen retroperitoneal intrapelvin: Rechts parailiacal extern ein Lymphknoten, 11 mm Durchmesser, SUV 8,4, links parailiacal intern ein weiterer Lymphknoten, Durchmesser 8 mm, SUV 4,1, jeweils malignomtypisch. Ein weiterer suspekter paraHiacaler Lymphknoten extern links distal misst 14 mm, SUV 4,3, malignomsuspekt
> 3. Disseminierte, multifokale Skelettmetastasierung im gesamten Stammskelett. Die metabolaktivste Metastase finden sich im BWK 7 (SUV 15,1). ln den weiteren mäßig metabol aktiven Metastasen findet sich im rechten Acetabulum und supraacetabulär links im Os ilium eine Aktivitätsanreicherung mit einem SUV von max. 11,7.


Eine Möglichkeit wäre eine systemisch, wirkende Samarium 153 Therapie. Diese würde ich mehr wichten, als eine Zytiga Therapie, denn auch die Chemo's haben bestimmte Resistenzen hinterlassen und der GS läßt schon im Ansatz auf eine hohe Anfangsresistenzgefahr schließen bei einer Zytiga Therapie.

Die vielfach immer wieder angeführte palliative Schmerztherapie bei Samarium ist zudem nicht ganz richtig, denn Samarium wirkt auch auf Tumor und Tumorgeschehen direkt und schont das umliegende Gewebe weitestgehend. D.h. es wirkt unmittelbar sehr Tumornah und dockt ausschließlich dort an.
Die Therapie ist wiederholbar. Das Blutbild verschlechtert sich, ist aber wieder reversibel im Zeitablauf.

Ich würde mich an die Hyperthermiezentren - überwiegend in Süddeutschland wenden - die im Rahmen von klinischen Studien z.Z. Samarium+Hyperthermie versuchen.
Private Hyperthermiecentren machen diese Anwendung schon, jedoch experimentell. Die Verstärkung und Sensibilisierung der Tumore im Verbund mit der Hyperthermie und den Radionukleiden sind in kleineren klinischen Studien nachgewiesen.

Jedoch gibt es auch in Berlin mehrere Hyperthermiecentren die Erfahrung mit Samarium 153 haben und auch an klinischen Studien beteiligt sind.

Leider ist man in den Beneluxländer und in Skandinavien weiter mit der Anwendung der Hyperthermie+Radionukleidtherapie. Hier steht man am Anfang.
Es gilt aus meiner Sicht die Hot Spots in den SUV Werten zu erreichen um die Tumorlast zu senken. Hierzu könnt ihr von einer ca. 70% igen Erfolgsquote
+ X durch die Hyperthermie ausgehen. Die Erfolgsquote bei der Chemo ist ja bekannt mit ca. 20-30%

Weitere gute Informationen hatte ja schon Mattse angeführt, wobei die Onkologischen Leitlinien die Vorgehensweise mit Radionukleiden erst im ADT refraktären Stadium vorsehen.

Ich wünsche euch Beiden Glück
Hans-J.

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Gerda,

die Ausführungen von Hans-J., denen ich voll zustimme, möchte ich um eine Anmerkung ergänzen:

Die Samarium 153 -Therapie erhält man auch, wenn mann Knochenschmerzen hat. Und Knochenschmerzen sind eine sehr subjektive Empfindung.

Ich habe selber die Sm153 Infusion zweimal bekommen.

Alles Gute für Dich und Deinen Mann!

MalteR

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Zuerst einmal ein freundliches Hallo! 
  an alle Betroffenen, Angehörigen u.a. nachträglich. Immerhin habe ich dann doch hier sehr den Eindruck von einer gewissen Unhöflichkeit zurück gelassen, nachdem ich eigentlich nur mit ein paar wenigen Worten ausgeschmückt, den ersten  aber aktuellen PET Befund hier hineingeworfen habe. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, aber irgendwie unterlag ich einer gewissen Schreibblockade. Von der ich ab heute versuche diese zu unterbrechen. 

  Bedanken möchte ich mich ebenso nachträglich bei: *Mattse, Hvielemi, Hans-J., MalteR*, aber auch (zimi03 und Mafred) mit denen ich per PN kommuniziere) für ihre Ausführungen zu meinem eher spärlichen Beitrag, die ich anerkennend und dankend zu Kenntnis genommen habe.


  In den nächsten Tagen werdet ihr wieder von mir lesen.
  Neben der Erkrankung meines Mannes habe ich ansonsten einen recht stressigen Alltag, drum brauch ich noch ein Weilchen,

  bis dahin lasst euch nicht entmutigen,
  habt Freude
  und verliert nie die Hoffnung.

  Liebe Grüße
  Gerda

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Gerda,

Du hast genug um die Ohren. Mach Dir bitte keine Gedanken, wenn Deine Äußerungen hier aus Deiner Sicht etwas zu schmal geraten sein könnten. Ich gehe davon aus, dass jeder hier Verständnis für die jeweilige Situation von Betroffenen und/oder Angehörigen hat.

In solchen Ausnahmesituationen kommt es nicht darauf an, dass die Kommunikation exakt auf Punkt und Komma dem Knigge entspricht. Hier sollte es darauf ankommen, dass sich jede(r) äußern kann, wie es ihrer/seiner Situation entspricht. 
Was wäre dieses Forum sonst?

Also verschwende Deine Energie und Deine Empathie nicht für Nebensächlichkeiten. Diese Energie wird an anderer Stelle gebraucht, also kein schlechtes Gewissen.

Und immer offen und frei heraus, ohne Hemmungen. Hier sind die unterschiedlichsten Charaktere mit sehr differenziertem Einfühlungsvermögen unterwegs. 
Es findet sich.

Alles Gute
hans.z

----------


## Mafred

Guten Abend Gerda,
so sehe ich das auch .wenn Zeit ist schaust du hier vorbei und wenn keine Lust zum schreiben ist...auch gut, ich lese auch oft nur mit.....
Schönen Feierabend und Gruß an den Gatten

----------


## Sabine

Hallo Gerda ,

ich finde es toll, daß - und wie  Du Dich hier einbringst -drücke Euch alle Däumchen und natürlich  20 Pfötchen - und denke immer daran:
" Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt " !

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Ich grüße alle Betroffenen, Angehörigen und andere Interessierte dieses Forums…..

  und möchte hier nun beginnen, davon zu berichten wie alles begann. Ich möchte aber auch festhalten, dass ich mich nicht nur unbedingt auf nackte Zahlen und Fakten einlassen mag, sondern eben auch eigene Gedanken wie Meinungen die ich habe mit einfließen lassen möchte. Manches mag sicherlich, - das ist mir bewusst-, mitunter auch sehr kontrovers sein.
  Aber „kontrovers“ belebt ja auch die Diskussion etwas, sofern daraus eine solche entsteht.
  Es liegt aber auch auf der Hand, das wir nicht alle gleicher Meinung sein können, denn dafür sind wir Menschen zu unterschiedlich. Verzeiht mir, wenn meine Ausführungen etwas langatmig sind, aber in kurzen knappen Worten (ich hab’s probiert, still für mich, auf einem weißen Blatt Papier am PC) geht aber leider nicht. 

  Kurz vorstellen möchte ich uns denn doch bevor ich mit dem Wesentlichen beginne:
  Da gibt es „Theo“ (Betroffner u. mein geliebter Ehemann) der im März gerade mal 52 Jahre wird, meine Wenigkeit – seine ihn liebendes Ehegespenst „Gerda“ und bin 8 Jahre älter als mein Mann. Was aber unserer Liebe zueinander bisher noch nie Abbruch getan hat. Daneben gibt es insgesamt 5 Kinder, wovon 4 erwachsen sind (aber 3 nicht mehr im elterlichen Haushalt leben) und unsere kleine Prinzessin die 7 Jahre jung ist. Schon allein wegen unserer Kleinen war und ist natürlich schon immer der Herzenswunsch gewesen, sie an ihrem 18.ten Geburtstag zu erleben, als selbstbewussten jungen erwachsenen Menschen, der ein gutes und selbstbestimmtes Leben führen kann. Ob er dieses ihm gesetzte Ziel noch erreichen kann, steht in den Sternen.

  Job und Familie, Probleme und Sorgen des Alltags hatten für meinen Mann bis zur endgültigen Diagnosestellung stets oberste Priorität. Selbst hohes Fieber hielt meinen Mann nicht davon ab zur Arbeit zu gehen und er ging auch nur dann zu seiner Hausärztin, wenn sein Vorgesetzter ihn dorthin schickte. Treu, arbeitsam und zuverlässig.
  So wie Walter Ulbricht mit Bestimmtheit betonte: "Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu errichten!“ – so haben wir Beide mit keiner Faser unserer Herzen jemals auch nur einen einzigen Gedanken daran verschwendet, dass eine solch schwerwiegende Krankheit unser Leben mit einem Hammerschlag verändern könnte. 

  Vorsorgeuntersuchungen waren ja nie ein Thema und ab wann das Übel den Start freigegeben hat um wachsen und gedeihen zu können, darauf kann wohl keiner eine Antwort geben.
  Kann ja sein das es feucht-fröhlich und vollkommen unbemerkt 10, 15  oder gar 20 Jahre blühte in meinem Mann ehe es sich überhaupt mal bemerkbar machte. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt dazu näher als das es nicht so sein könnte. Vor allem: „Wer bitte denkt denn schon in Zeiten wo es einem weitgehend gut geht, daran er könne schlimm erkranken oder ihn könne einmal Krebs heimsuchen? Wer fragt schon seine Eltern oder Schwiegereltern ganz gezielt danach: „Ob denn innerhalb der Familie es schon mal Krebserkrankungen gegeben hat?“
  Ich denke, wenn überhaupt, dann sind diejenigen aber in der Minderheit die es frühzeitig getan haben oder tun. 

  Bevor wir letztlich aber der endgültigen Wahrheit ins Auge blicken konnten und durften, gingen 4 ½ Monate dank einer Fehldiagnose ins Land einerseits und andererseits hat sich schon viel, viel früher gezeigt das da was nicht stimmen kann mit meinem Mann.
  2008/2009 begann der Spuck mit vermehrten Muskelkrämpfen in den Beinen, es folgte eine Gastritis die mit Krankenhausaufenthalt und Darmspiegelung endete. Erst zu diesem Zeitpunkt, als ich meine Schwiegermutter darüber informierte das ihr Sohn im KH ist und warum und ich eher beiläufig meinte: „Ich denk mal des liegen ja wohl keine Krebsrisiken in der Familie vor“. Meine Schwiegermama aber erwiderte: „Doch,  - einige aus der Familie sind an Magen-Darmkrebs verstorben!“ Natürlich habe ich das genau so auch an meinen Mann weitergeben, der ja absolut nichts davon wusste. Doch anstatt sich anderweitig noch untersuchen zu lassen ging mein Mann wieder arbeiten. Plötzlich passierte und das Dauerhaft: mein holder Gatte sitzt vor seinem PC, hält die Maus fest und verfiel von der einen zur nächsten Sekunde in eine Art „Tiefschlaf“. Irgendwann schreckte er daraus wieder hoch um nach einiger Zeit wieder zu erleben das er wieder eingeschlafen war. Aber man denkt ja nicht drüber nach, es könnte die Ursache darin liegen, das der Mensch Krebs hat, selbst mein Mann dachte darüber keine Sekunde nach. Viel mehr sah man die Ursache darin: Täglich 10 Std. arbeiten oft auch noch viel mehr, 1 Std. hinfahren und 1 Std. wieder nach Hause fahren, man(n) wird ja auch nicht jünger, eventuell wie man es heutzutage nennt, liegt ja Burnout-Sydrom vor.

  Hatte er zwar etliche Zeit vorher schon mal Beschwerden wo er Schmerzen hatte, mal im Rücken, an der Hüfte, im Knie so schienen ab Oktober 2011 sich die Schmerzen zu halten im Rücken wie der rechten Hüfte und des Knies rechts. Doch erst als mein Mann den Schmerzgrad nicht mehr aushielt ist er zu seiner Hausärztin, die ihn dann zu einem, seines Zeichen: Orthopäden/Chiropraktiker hin überwies. Der Arzt diagnostizierte: extreme Muskelverspannung, verschrieb ihm Tabletten, es gab eine Spritze und Physiotherapie mittels: morgens Fango – abends Tango. Wobei das mit dem Tango sicher noch gegangen wäre, aber die Fangopackungen, - danach hatte er stets noch mehr Schmerzen als vorher. Also blieben nach 6 Behandlungen Fango weg, aber Tabletten – auch mal andere als die davor wurden fleißig weiter verordnet. Nach zwei Monaten dann hab ich meinen Mann  dann doch mal motiviert einen anderen Orthopäden aufzusuchen, war doch bis dahin absolut keine Besserung in Sicht.
  Endergebnis: der neue Arzt diagnostizierte ebenfalls extreme Muskelverspannung und man war genau so schlau wie vorher. In 4 ½ Monaten gab es keine weiteren Untersuchungen, keine Verordnung zu Bild gebenden Diagnostiken – nichts, einfach Nichts!
  Zumindest ging mein Mann trotzdem weiterhin treu und brav zur Arbeit – denn „Mann“ ist ja keine Mimose. In diesem Zeitablauf stellten aber nicht nur ich, sondern auch sein Vorgesetzter und seine Arbeitskollegen fest, dass mein Mann ordentlich an Gewicht verloren hat. Nur keiner hat gewagt das Thema anzusprechen, bis ich dann meinen Mann doch mal aufforderte sich auf die Waage zu stellen. Oh Schreck – da waren 15 kg weg!
  Kurz darauf stellte sich aus heiterem Himmel Fieber ein. Niemand weiß woher es kam, aber es war da. 2.3 Tage war es so und das Fieber ging nicht weg und so entschied mein Mann dann: „Ich geh nicht zur Arbeit, rufe dort an und gehe zu meiner Hausärztin!“
  Woraufhin ich zu ihm meinte: „Dann tu mir auch den Gefallen und berichte deiner Ärztin von deinem extremen Gewichtsverlust!“ Er versprach mir dies zu tun. Er muss es dann wohl auch getan haben da die Ärztin entschied: „Blutabnahme und auch wenn die Krankenkasse nur so und so viele Tests bezahlt, ich lasse alles machen!“ Was für ein Glück, - sie muss wohl was geahnt haben, sonst hätte sie sich sicher nicht über Vorgaben einer Krankenkasse hinweggesetzt.

  28. Februar 2012  das war dann der Tag der Tage an dem mein Mann dann das Ergebnis der Blutuntersuchung aufgesagt bekam und er mich denn auch gleich danach gleich anrief um mir mitzuteilen: „PSA 188“ und das seine Ärztin ihn nun erst einmal krankgeschrieben habe, er die Krankmeldung sofort zur Firma bringe. 

*Hm – PSA? – bis zu diesem Tag habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nichts von PSA gehört oder gar gelesen, geschweige das ich gewusst hätte wozu man es braucht. Doch noch während wir miteinander telefonierten hab ich PSA 188 eingeben und schnell war ich im Bilde darüber was es bedeutet und flott verstanden wohin der Weg führt und ich gleich ein sehr ungutes Gefühl hatte. Immerhin hatte er ja auch gleich eine Überweisung zum Urologen mitbekommen. Den er auch noch am gleichen Nachmittag aufsuchte, der ihn untersuchte wie ein Uro es ja tut, ihm fiebersenkendes Mittel und Antibiotika verordnete und ihm gleich eine Überweisung zur Biopsie mit auf den Weg gab, wie auch eine Überweisung zum CT und zur Skelettszintigrafie. Auch diese Wege hat mein Mann denn gleich mitgemacht und sich zumindest schon mal die Termine eingeholt. Nur was nicht so gut war dabei – CT wäre erst Mitte März gemacht worden und Skelettszintigrafie gegen Ende März, was aber dem Urologen so gar nicht gefiel und dieser hat dann relativ zeitnahe Termine ausgehandelt.* *So fand dann die Biopsie am 02.032012 statt und Skelettszintigrafie folgte am 03.03.2012, das CT am 09.03.2012.* *Bis dann endlich mal alle Befunde am Platz beim Urologen waren und wir den ersten gemeinsamen Gesprächstermin wahrnehmen konnten, darüber ging auch noch Zeit ins Land und das Fieber war da auch noch nicht ganz besiegt. Vor allem aber fieberten wir den Ergebnissen entgegen und dann endlich nachdem uns die Wartezeit wie eine Ewigkeit vorgekommen war, war’s denn endlich soweit.* *Wir saßen also gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen vor dem Urologen und der eröffnete uns:* *Der Anfangsverdacht hat sich in allen Untersuchungen bestätigt. Es liegt Prostatakrebs vor mit Metastasen und Knochenmetastasen – da zu spät erkannt keine OP mehr möglich – Gleason-Score 4+5, Prostata rechts total befallen, links schon gut angeschlagen – Hüfte rechts befallen und, und, und – insgesamt sehr aggressiv und schnell wachsend.  Der Doc erklärte dass der Prostatakrebs ja nicht das Problem wäre, aber gegen die Kochchenmetastasen sei halt so gut wie nicht beizukommen. Es besteht keine Chance auf Heilung, alles was möglich ist bewegt sich auf dem Palliativen Weg mit dem Versuch das Krebswachstum zu stoppen um dadurch eine Lebensverlängerung zu erreichen! Natürlich wurden wir auch über alle möglichen und machbaren Therapiemöglichkeiten aufgeklärt.* *Ab dieser Schock-Diasgnose drehte sich unsere kleine Welt andersherum und es brach eine Zeit an in der man durch die Hölle pur hin und zurück ging.* *Ja, wir haben beide geweint, jeder für sich alleine und beide gemeinsam, nahmen uns in die Arme und haben unseren Gefühlen freien Lauf gelassen. Gefühle schlugen wahrhaft Purzelbaum. Es war nichts mehr wie es vorher war und wer nun behaupten mag: „Indianer kennen keinen Schmerz und weinen auch nicht!“, - den würde ich dann gern eines Besseren belehren. Glaube aber kaum das hier jemand ist, der es strikt verneinen kann, das bei einer solchen unseligen Hiobsbotschaft nicht eingebrochen wäre, denn ich kann mir als Frau sehr gut vorstellen, das hier selbst dem härtesten Manne, die Knie weich werden und die Sinne schwinden, er ungeahnte Gefühlswelten durchlebt. Frauen, die ihre Männer lieben, denen ergeht es da nicht anders. Immerhin gibt es in einem solchen Falle einen Betroffenen und die Frau an dessen Seite ist betroffen. Wo im Mann die Angst vorherrscht sein Leben flotter verlieren zu können als ihm lieb ist, steht Frau in ähnliche Position, denn sie muss fürchten schneller als ihr lieb ist den geliebten Menschen zu verlieren und plötzlich ist der Platz neben ihr leer. Was dann doch wohl erst recht so ist und sein wird, wenn die Prognose so schlecht ausschaut.* *Ich dürfte nicht die Frau sein die ich bin und immer war, ich schätze die Ehrlichkeit und die Offenheit. Deswegen sind mein Mann und ich auch gleich von Anbeginn an in der Sache ehrlich miteinander umgegangen. Ich habe Prinzipien und Grundsätze von denen ich nicht abweiche und so waren mir bestimmte Dinge ganz wichtig:* *1,) Gilt für mich: „Wer lesen kann ist immer klar im Vorteil!“ Deswegen habe ich nun fast ein Jahr lang Tag und Nacht recherchiert, gelesen und gegengelesen – rund um dieses eine Thema. Was meinen Horizont im Bezug auf diese Erkrankung doch erheblich erweitert hat.* *2.) Ist mir wichtig: „Sich nichts zu verschweigen und das schon gar nicht wenn die Prognose so ist wie sie ist“. Mir ist wichtig meinem Mann die Dinge zu vermitteln, von denen Ärzte - sei es aus Vergesslichkeit, weil sie keine Zeit haben oder aus anderen Gründen einfach nicht erwähnt haben. Schließlich haben Medikamente oder Therapien gewisse Nebenwirkungen. Man muss sie zwar nicht unbedingt bekommen, aber gänzlich ausschließen kann man es nicht. Gleiches gilt für eventuelle Folge- oder Dauerschäden die eintreten können. Immerhin ist es der Betroffene, der Patient der in der Hauptsache die Risiken und deren Folgen zu tragen hat. Also sollte es aus meiner Sicht doch eher heißen: Die Risken so gering wie möglich zu halten, denn man ist in einem Stadium mit 4+5 bestimmt schon genug geschädigt, da muss nicht unbedingt noch mehr hinzu kommen. Es war mir ungeheuer wichtig meinen Mann dafür zu sensibilisieren, nicht nur die notwendigen und wichtigen Fragen zu fragen, sondern auch zu hinterfragen. Wachsam und hellhörig zu sein. Wichtig war mir auch, meinen Mann dafür stark zu machen, sich mit seiner Krankheit zu beschäftigen damit es nicht irgendwann dazu kommt, das man etwas verheimlichen muss, denn das käme einer Lüge gleich, dessen Gerüst irgendwann über kurz oder lang einstürzt. Wie enttäuscht wäre mein Mann von mir, wenn er erkennen müsste, an seinem Ende, Ärzte, Kinder oder ich hätten ihm nur etwas vorgemacht was gar nicht an dem ist. Mein Vater pflegte zu sagen: „Kind, merke dir eines für den Rest deines Lebens – Es ist nichts zu fein gesponnen, es kommt alles ans Licht der Sonne!“* *3.) Ebenso wichtig erscheint mir: „Die Kommunikation miteinander“. Ich sehe die Quintessenz darin sich über seine Gedanken, Gefühle, Wünsche, Bedürfnisse, das jeweilige Befinden ect. auszutauschen. So ist jeder stets auf dem Laufenden wie es dem anderen geht und es kann keine Missverständnisse geben. Für mich gilt: „Ein klares Wort zur rechten Zeit, bringt Licht in jede Dunkelheit!“ Was letztlich bewirkt hat das wir Beide weder reif sind fürs „Hotel zum schwachen Geist“ noch benötigen wir einen „Seelenklempner!“* *4.) Besonderen Wert habe ich darauf gelegt, das mein Mann mit der Zeit, peu à peu lernt seine Krankheit als die Seinige anzunehmen und zu akzeptieren. Natürlich geht so etwas nicht von Heute auf Morgen sondern war ebenso ein langwieriger Prozess. Jetzt nach fast einem Jahr hat mein Mann diese Hürde genommen. Zum Glück und ich bin stolz auf ihn, für ihn! Schließlich und endlich war es auch eine Zeit für mich persönlich, in der ich wachsen und reifen konnte. Vor allem habe ich mir bisher nie wirklich bedachte Erkenntnisse daraus gewonnen. Die ich hier auch gerne zurücklassen möchte:*  Ob es nun eine solche oder eine andere Diagnose ist, die so unheilvoll ist und der Mensch immerfort so lange er lebt um sein kostbares Leben bangen muss, so kann doch ein solch gravierendes Ereignis eine Chance sein. Mein Mann, er konnte als ich dies so aussprach gar nicht so recht verstehen, bis ich es ihm dann erklärte. Wobei die Erklärung eigentlich ganz simpel ist: „Denn wenn ich über die Straßenseite wechseln muss weil sich das Geschäft wo ich einkaufen möchte befindet, ein angetrunkener Autofahrer daher kommt, mich anfährt und bin noch am Unfallort verstorben, oder auf dem Weg ins KH, eventuell sogar erst später versterbe weil alle ärztliche Kunst nichts geholfen hat, dann liegt doch ganz klar ersichtlich auf der Hand – ich habe keinerlei Chance mehr die mir noch wichtigen Dinge zu erledigen. Ich bin nicht mehr in der Lage mit Menschen mit denen ich im Clinch liege, Frieden zu schließen, ich habe nicht die Chance mich von meinen Liebsten, in noch relativ guten Zeiten die ich erleben kann, mich zu verabschieden. All das aber ist eben möglich, lange bevor ich in einen Zustand gerate wo ich nicht mehr dazu fähig bin! Betrachte man es doch einmal aus einem anderen Blickwinkel: Wir alle kommen auf die Welt um eine gewisse Zeit auf der Erde in unserem Dasein zu verweilen. Niemand von uns trägt das Gen in sich ewig zu leben. Wir sind alle vergänglich. Der eine geht früher, der andere später und kaum einer denkt daran solange es ihm weitgehend gut geht. Ab und an mögen einen Gedanken daran schweifen, aber ernsthaft verinnerlicht man das kaum. Wenn dann aber dieser schicksalhafte Moment kommt, wo der Arzt vor einem sitzt und einem so niederschmetternde Nachricht verkündet, erkennt man wie vergänglich und verwundbar man ist. 
*Der weitere Werdegang sah dann wie folgt aus:* *Der Urologe empfahl zuerst die AHT wozu ihm ab 4. April 2012  „Firmagon und Zometa“ verabreicht, alle 4 Wochen. Anfangs lief das auch gut an, der PSA-Wert fiel und fiel und als er dann bei 46, und angelangt war, begann er nach 4 Monaten wieder an gehörig zu steigen. Beim Stand von über 60 ng/ml stieg der Urologe in Ansprache mit meinem Mann am 28.08.2012 um auf Zoladex. Dreimonatsgabe mit Implantat. Auch das brachte erst einmal eine Weile PSA Senkung, doch der Wert stieg wieder, da entschied der Urologe, da müsse Bestrahlung gemacht werden. So wurde im Nuklearzentrum bevor die Bestrahlung begonnen wurde erst noch ein CT gemacht, wo sich deutlich abzeichnete: Die Metastasen im Brustraum hatten sich vermehr und saßen schon bis unter die Schulterblätter. Die Bestrahlung erfolgte denn auch, 10 an der Zahl an 5 Tagen in der Woche, 2 Wochen lang. Positiv war – wo er vorher nie ohne Schmerzmittel auskam all die Monate, brauchte er ab da doch etwas weniger, aber war dennoch nicht Schmerzfrei. Der PSA war wieder gefallen und soweit schien alles gut. Negativ aufgefallen ist durch die Bestrahlung der Nebeneffekt, er hatte lange Zeit mit üblem Durchfall zu kämpfen, welcher dann Medikamentös behandelt werden musste und er konnte eine noch längere Zeit seine Winde nicht mehr kontrollieren. Zudem war dann aber auch der PSA wieder am steigen und bei über 80 ng/ml gegen Ende November 2012 zückte der Urologe die Schultern und meinte zu meinem Mann: „Da hätte wohl die Chemo viel früher beginnen müssen. Also entschied sich mein Mann nach kurzer Bedenkzeit für die Chemo: Docetaxel mit etlichen Beigaben, jedoch nur unter der Option, das nach dem 3.ten Kurs Bild gebende Diagnostik erstellt wird, was dann aber das KH ablehnte mit der Begründung: Das machen wir erst nach dem 6.ten Zyklus. Verzeiht es mir, aber mich machte das dann doch wütend, denn das zuvor, das gut 9 Monate, der kostbaren Zeit, die meinem Mann noch verbleibt, wo gemacht und getan worden ist, aber alles ins Leere lief – jetzt ER als Patient entmündigt werden sollte und gezwungen wird sich 6 mal Gift (was anderes ist ja nicht) verabreichen zu lassen, ohne in der Mitte der Zeit zu kontrollieren ob das Unterfangen denn überhaupt positive Früchte trägt, konnte und wollte ich so nicht hinnehmen. Zumal, - das möchte ich denn auch gleich hier festhalten, ich persönlich mit dem DKFZ wie auch dem ÄrzteZentrum unserer Krankenkasse und dort mit 2 unabhängigen Urologen gesprochen haben, die mir in aller Deutlichkeit erörterten das bisherige Verfahren nichts bringen, weil während Chemo darauf eh nichts zu erkennen wäre, sondern wenn schon, dann solle ein F-18 Cholin-PET/CT gemacht werden. Auch wenn dann der Urologe erst gar nicht so recht wollte, ich hab mich durchgeboxt und das Ergebnis sehr ihr ja in meinem ersten Beitrag. Das PET wurde gemacht.* *Vom Urologen wurde zwar auch im November 2012 Zytiga in der Rede geführt, jedoch kam dies für meinen Man nach Phase II Stuie ja leider nicht in Frage weil da ja die Regelung so aussah, das er es erst hätte bekommen können, nach erfolgloser Chemo.* *Heutzutage ist er ebenso aus der Nummer Zytiga raus ist auch nach der Phase III Studie, da er seit Dezember ja alle 3 Wochen die Chemo bekommt und wie es ausschaut, sie wohl Erfolg bringt. Wobei diese Aussage auf Erfolg lediglich vom Urologen stammt und dieser noch vor dem 4.ten Kurs meinem Mann wortwörtlich gegenüber bekundet hatte: „Wenn Sie jetzt die Chemo abbrechen haben Sie nur noch 6 Monate zu leben!“ Was ich dann schon etwas sehr suspekt fand, allein schon ob der Tatsache: Das ich am Tage der Diagnosestellung uns gegenüber und auch erneut zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt, dieser Urologe keinerlei Aussage über die Zeit, die meinem Mann - uns eventuell noch verbleibt ….. und jetzt plötzlich in der Lage ist eine genaue Zeitspanne anzugeben wann es mit unserer Zweisamkeit zu Ende sein soll???!!* *Zum guten Schluss, damit ich hier auch mal zum Ende komme, aber auch das sollt ihr wissen:* *Das Vertrauen zum Urologen ist gen Null geschmolzen und ein Wechsel zu einem Onkologen hat bereits stattgefunden. Erster gemeinsamer Gesprächstermin ist am 21.02.2012. Mein Mann wird vorerst nicht auf Samarium 153-Therapie umsteigen sondern macht die letzten beiden Chemokurse noch. Dann soll so sagte man ja erst einmal Pause sein. Obwohl auch darauf vertrauen wir noch nicht gänzlich weil auf dem Chemoplan 10 Kurse stehen. Sollte man versuchen meinem man einen 7.ten geben zu wollen, dann gehe ich auf die Barrikaden. Es sei dem, mich belehrt einer von euch, der mir aufzeigt, dass dies dann eher eine sinnvolle Maßnahme wäre, wenn mein Mann das weiter zulässt. Sicher mag erfreulich sein für uns, dass ab genau der ersten Chemo, mein Mann ab dem 8.ten Tag danach absolut Schmerzfrei war und auch bis heute ist. Bis heute brauchte er nicht eine einzige Schmerztablette. Wovon ich vage ausgehe, dass es positiv wirkt. Jedoch wenn ich dann auf die Nebenwirkungen schaue, wovon nach jedem Kurs – Neues hinzu kam bisher, auch nicht gerade so toll. Was jetzt noch kommt nach der vierten Gabe, abwarten, dauert noch ein paar Tage. Wenn es nur um solche Nebenwirkungen ginge wie: Haarausfall, mein Mann hat demnächst eine Glatze, oder es kann keine geschlechtliche Zweisamkeit mehr stattfinden oder er würde sogar Inkontinent, ja also, dann will ich mal sagen, sind das Ergebnisse über die ich ja noch herzhaft lachen kann. Denn das sind ja noch Dinge, die sich auch wieder in die andere Richtung bewegen könnten. Schrecklich finde ich dass das Immunsystem so derart in den Keller geht, wobei gerade dass doch sehr wichtig ist. Zumal gerade und besonders im Winter. Zumindest war das ganz extrem nach dem ersten Kurs. Nach dem zweiten Kurs hatte mein Mann ganz erhebliche Geheinschränkungen, er kam mir vor wie ein 90-jähriger Mann so gebückt und langsamer als langsam ging er.  Seit dem dritten Kurz leidet mein Mann unter Ödemen in den Unterschenkeln deswegen muss er in Kürze zum Kardiologen.* *Über all die vielen Monate habe ich mit Engelszungen auf meinen Mann eingeredet, immer mal das Thema aufgegriffen, wie wichtig es doch sei, sich eine Zweit und zur Not auch eine Drittmeinung einzuholen. Stieß ich bis vor kurzem noch auf taube Ohren, möchte er das jetzt. Weshalb ich für ihn einen Termin in Magdeburg im Universitätsklinikum eingeholt habe. Am 4. März 2013 fahren wir dort bewaffnet mit allen Befunden, die ich eh alle kopiert habe. Sollte uns was wir dort gesagt bekommen noch nicht ausreichen, dann haben wir immer noch die Martini-Klinik am Universitätsklinikum Hamburg-Eppendorf auf dem Plan.* *Da es sich ja hier nicht um einen dahergelaufenen x-beliebigen Straßennköter handelt, sondern um meinen Mann, unterstütze ich ihn wo ich kann, kämpfe für ihn  und wenn es das Letzte wäre was ich in meinem Leben für ihn tun kann. Denn immerhin bin ich Himmel noch mal, verdammt wütend darüber das es nicht mich (immerhin bin ich ja ein paar Jährchen älter als mein Mann) ihn so übel erwischt hat, obwohl er es am allerwenigsten verdient hat! Natürlich ist richtig: Es gibt andere, die sind noch viel schlechter dran. Ich vergesse nie, dass auch hinter anderen Türen Schicksale leben, die wesentlich schlimmer sind als das eigene. Doch es ist halt so, dass einem das eigene Schicksal am schlimmsten vorkommt. Verzeiht es mir und verzeiht es mir auch dass ich euch nun so lange in Atem gehalten habe. Ihr habt gemerkt, meine Schreibblockade hat sich entladen und bin nun am Ende angekommen und irgendwie hat sich mein innerer Druck in Luft aufgelöst.* *Ich schenke euch meinen besonderen „Dank“ für eure überaus große Geduld, mir bis hierhin zu folgen. Seit mir bitte nicht böse, das mein jetziger Beitrag so ellenlang geworden ist.* *Ich wünsche allen Betroffenen, deren Angehörigen von ganzem Herzen nur das Allerbeste. Verliert auf eurem beschwerlichen Weg nie den Mut, den Glauben, die Liebe und die Hoffnung. Gerade weil diese die wichtigsten Säulen in unserem Dasein sind!* *In dem Sinne, mache ich mich jetzt aber wirklich dünne,* *tschüss und wech.* *kleiner Kolibri (Gerda)*

----------


## Hvielemi

> Weshalb ich für ihn einen Termin in Magdeburg im  Universitätsklinikum eingeholt habe. Am 4. März 2013 fahren wir dort  bewaffnet mit allen Befunden, die ich eh alle kopiert habe.


Liebe Gerda

Das war jetzt SEHR viel auf einmal.
Ich bin überzeugt, dass Du bisher alles richtig gemacht hast.

Die Reise nach Magdeburg wird Deinen Mann aus diesem Chemo-Wahnsinn erlösen.
Schick eine Kopie der Befunde voraus.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad


Verzeih, dass ich mich so kurz fasse.

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Ich grüße dich Konrad!

  Ich danke dir für deinen Zuspruch und selbstverständlich verzeihe ich dir, dass du dich kurz gefasst hast. Ist doch OK so. Vor allem kann ich ja von keinem anderen verlangen, mir gleich zu tun.

  Was Magdeburg angeht, da habe ich ein sehr gutes Bauchgefühl. Bisher konnte ich mich immer drauf verlassen, es sei, ich hätte mal nicht auf meine innere Stimme gehört.
  Im Grunde bin ich sehr zuversichtlich, aber nicht blauäugig. 

  Aus einer schlechten Erfahrung kann man nur lernen. Obwohl dieser Lernprozess viel Zeit von der wenigen Zeit die verbleibt, gekostet hat.

  Ich habe nichts gegen Ärzte, aber meine Sicht ist: 
  Es gibt solche und solche Ärzte. Ist für den Arzt sein Beruf nicht Berufung, hat der Patient schlechte Karten, wenn der Beruf des Arztes nur dem Brötchenverdienen dient.  
  Vor allem hat der Arzt dem Patienten zu dienen und nicht der Patient dem Arzt!

  Die Befunde versende ich am Montag nachdem mein Mann die gesamten PSA-Werte vom Uro abgeholt hat. 

  Hab noch einmal herzlichen Dank für deine Ermunterung zu dem Weg, den wir einschlagen möchten. 

  So wünsche ich dir auch nur das Beste für dich und deine Lieben.

  Vielen Grüße
  Gerda

----------


## hans.z

Liebe Gerda,

die Chemotherapie hat hier offensichtlich palliative Zielsetzung. Deshalb gilt hier das, was eigentlich onkologisches Grundwissen sein sollte:





> ()
> Es liegt nahe, dass man bemüht sein wird, eine palliative Chemotherapie bis zum Erreichen einer Symptombeseitigung durchzuführen. Je nach Ansprechen des Tumors auf die eingeschlagene Therapie ist nach spätestens zwei bis drei Kursen ein zumindest klinisch erkennbarer Therapieeffekt zu erwarten. Ist nach diesem Zeitraum kein sichtbarer Therapieerfolg eingetreten, so wird in der Regel auch durch eine Weiterführung der Chemotherapie kein Ansprechen mehr erzwungen. Es sollte daher nach etwa zwei Therapiekursen die Entscheidung gemeinsam gefällt werden, ob die eingeschlagene Therapie weitergeführt werden sollte, ob ein Wechsel auf eine potentiell wirksame andere Chemotherapie oder die Beendigung der chemotherapeutischen Bemühungen zugunsten einer rein symptomatischen Symptomtherapie angezeigt ist.
> Eine sorgfältige Kontrolle der Wirkungen und Nebenwirkungen der  Therapie sowie die Neubeurteilung, ob die eingeschlagene Therapie weitergeführt werden soll, muß nach jedem Therapiekurs erneut erfolgen. Dabei sollte sich die Entscheidung für eine Weiterführung der Therapie an dem Befinden und der Lebensqualität des Patienten und weniger an der Tumorgröße orientieren.
> ()
> 
> *Lehrbuch der Palliativmedizin, Aulbert-Nauck-Radbruch (Seite 660)*



Die Entscheidung, ob eineTherapie *eingestellt* oder fortgeführt wird, trifft grundsätzlich erst einmal der Patient. Wenn also Therapeuten auf die Fortsetzung einer Therapie bestehen, die keinen sichtbaren Erfolg gezeigt hat, müssen diese sich ein Overthreatment vorwerfen lassen. Und dieses Vorgehen ist ethisch nicht zu vertreten. 

Liebe Grüße
hans.z

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Lieber hans.z,

vielen lieben Dank für deine Meinungsäußerung wie für das „mich Schlau machen“ durch den Auszug aus dem *Lehrbuch der Palliativmedizin* zum aktuellen Beitrag von mir. Aber auch für die Anmerkungen vom: 15-02.2013

Ja, es ist richtig: *es geht bei meinem Mann nur um palliative Maßnahmen,* was uns ja auch bewusst ist. Genau so wie wir wissen, dass es eben *noch kein Allheilmittel* gibt. Es gibt ja sogar nach Recherchen die das *DKFZ-Heidelberg* auf meine Veranlassung hin getätigt hat: *„noch keine Drittlinien-Therapie“*
*Traurig, aber leider wahr!*

Wir haben dennoch, egal wie schlimm es auch sein mag die Hoffnung, dass es auch noch anders geht. Was nicht bedeutet, dass man bereit sein wird jeden Strohhalm blind zu ergreifen. Schließlich sollte doch zum guten Schluss, ganz gleich was versucht werden kann einen wesentlich größeren Nutzen beinhalten als es Risiken in sich birgt.

Nun wünsch ich dir lieber hans.z ……,
wie allen Mitlesern und Mitleserinnen,
noch einen schönen Sonntag 
und einen guten Start in die neue Woche.
Verbunden mit einem lieben Gruß

kleiner Kolibri (Gerda)

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Hallo,

jetzt haben wir den Salatat nach dem 4.ten Chemo Kurs am 13.02.2013:

Freitag den 15.02.2013 waren die Leukozyten 26,6
Heute früh lagen die Leukos bei 3,9

um 16:08 h heute plötzlich Fieber: 38,2 Grad
zudem war währenddem er schlief ohne das er es bemerkt hat mit Nasensekret auch etwas hellrotes Blut geflossen.

Habe in der Klinik angerufen und dort hat man gesagt: "Wenn um 18 Uhr das Fieber keinen Abwärtstrend zeige, müsse er umgehend ins KH.

Da frage ich mich, was denn nach dem 5.ten Kurs kommt?

Lieben Gruß an alle.

Gerda

----------


## Mafred

MENO...ich mußte meinem Mann letzte Woche gleich nach dem Anruf vom Onko ne Filgrastiminjektion geben...seine Leukos bei 3,7...auch die anderen werte unter der Norm...Hast du keine Fertigspritzen
für diese Fälle mitbekommen vom Onkologen ?
Hoffendlich mußt du ihn nicht einweisen ...aber wenn es sein muß ....dann muß...
LG , Mafred

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Grüß dich Mafred! :-)

Nein, habe keine Fertigspritze, denn der erste Termin beim Onko ist doch erst am 21.02.

Der Urologe den wir bisher hatten und auch das KH haben keinerlei Fertigspritze mitgegeben. Er wird nach dem Essen gleich mit dem Taxi ins KH fragen. Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Prozelankiste.

Liebe Grüße
Gerda

----------


## Mafred

Drück die Daumen...müßt über die Rettungsstelle und nim aktuelle Befunde mit !!! 
LG,Mafred

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Danke dir Mafred,
füts Daumen drücken!

Er will mit Taxi fahren und die aktuellen Befunde sind doch in dem KH wo er die bisherigen 4 Chemos bekommen hat. Er war doch heut früh noch zur Blutanalyse dort. 

Auf jeden Fall muss sich jetzt Blitzartig was geändert haben. :-(

Aber da müssen wir wohl durch!

Lieben Gruß
Gerda

----------


## hans.z

Liebe Gerda,

welche Chemotherapie hat Dein Mann bekommen? Wahrscheinlich ein Taxanderivat.

Zytostatika wirken im günstigen Fall auf die Tumorzellen ein. Eine der häufigen Nebenwirkungen (Toxizität) ist die Störung der Blutbildung im Knochenmark (Myelosuppression), bei den weißen Blutkörperchen nennt man das Leuko(zyto)penie. Dadurch kann es u.a. zu schweren Infektionen kommen.

http://medikamente.onmeda.de/Wirkstoffe/Docetaxel/nebenwirkungen-medikament-10.html

Die folgende Website ist für Laien sehr gut verständlich:

http://www.leukopenie.de/index.html

http://www.leukopenie.de/symptome.html

http://www.leukopenie.de/medikamente.html

http://www.leukopenie.de/infos.html

Die Leukozyten können u.U. noch weiter herunter gehen (Nadir). Unbedingt auf eine Krankenhauseinweisung vorbereiten!

Wie sieht das gesamte Blutbild aus, z.B. die Thrombozyten (Blutplättchen)?
Wenn die Thrombos zu sehr abfallen, besteht die Gefahr von Blutungen, da die Blutgerinnung gestört sein kann.

Ebenso muß man auf Thrombosen achten.

Also wenn sich irgend etwas akut verschlechtert, nicht den ärztlichen Notdienst, sondern sofort den Notarzt anrufen, damit Dein Mann ohne Zeitverlust ins Krankenhaus kommt, natürlich in die Onkologie!

Ich hoffe, dass der Nadir bei 3.900 erreicht ist.

Daumen drückend wünsche ich Euch alles Gute
hans.z


PS: Ich würde in der Situation auf keinen Fall einen 5. Kurs zulassen. Das Knochenmark braucht eine entsprechende Erholungszeit.

----------


## hans.z

Ich habe gerade gesehen, daß die Entscheidung für das Krankenhaus gefallen ist.

Aus meiner Sicht die richtige Entscheidung.

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Lieber hans.z,

das seh ich auch so das es die richtige Entscheidung ist. Bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt.

Lieben Gruß
Gerda

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Liebe Forenmitglieder!

Möchte kurz berichten: 

Mein Mann hat dank Nebenwirkung (weil das  Immunsystem regelmässig durch Chemo den Bach runter geht) nun eine  Lungenentzündung.
Waren die Leukos gestern morgen noch bei 3,9 -  stieg sein Fieber weiter und die Leukos waren am Abend schon bei 2,2.  Notfallbehandlung im KH mit 2 verschiedenen Antibiotika per Infusion. Danach  wurde er mit dem Rettungswagen wieder nach Hause gebracht und muss Medikamente  nehmen. Morgen früh muss er wieder ins KH, sollten die Leukos weiter gefallen  sein, bis auf Extremwert unter 1, dann muss er dort verbleiben und wird  isoliert.

Durch ein langes intensives Gespräch mit dem  behandelnden Arzt der Klinik ist nun deutlich geworden (was der Urologe ja so  nie direkt ausgesprochen hat) mein Mann hat eben einen extremen  Raubtierkrebs.
Im Prinzip wusste man es ja schon, denn die  dementsprechenden Befunde die wir hier zu Hause allesamt vorliegen haben und  schon vorab nach Magdeburg geschickt wurden, sprechen ja für sich.

Makaber fand ich nur:
Das eigentliche Krankentransportunternehmen das die  eigentlichen Fahrten zum KH sonst tätigt, hat die Hinfahrt beim bestehenden  Notfall verweigert. Man sagte mir kurz uns knapp: "Am Abend werden keine  Krankenfahrten mehr gemacht!" Man verwies mich auf den Rettungsdienst. Nur der  Rettungswagen fährt  das naheliegendste KH an und nicht das KH in dem mein Mann  seine Chemo bekommt und zur Zeit ja maßgeblich zuständig ist für alle anderen  Bereiche. Dabei ist das KH eine gute Stunde von uns entfernt. Also ist mein Mann  mit der Bahn und dem Bus gefahren, mit Fieber,  das bis zu seiner Abfahrt weiter gestiegen ist.
Sind solche Dinge nicht toll?  Aber genug davon. Von dem Ärgenis habe ich mich eh noch nicht  erholt.

Drum verzieh ich mich jetzt und kümme mich weiter  um meinen Mann, bis dann wieder.

Liebe Grüße
Gerda

----------


## hans.z

Liebe Gerda, 

in meinem Beitrag #20



> Liebe Gerda,
> 
> welche Chemotherapie hat Dein Mann bekommen? Wahrscheinlich ein Taxanderivat.
> 
> Zytostatika wirken im günstigen Fall auf die Tumorzellen ein. Eine der häufigen Nebenwirkungen (Toxizität) ist die Störung der Blutbildung im Knochenmark (Myelosuppression), bei den weißen Blutkörperchen nennt man das Leuko(zyto)penie. Dadurch kann es u.a. zu schweren Infektionen kommen.
> 
> http://medikamente.onmeda.de/Wirkstoffe/Docetaxel/nebenwirkungen-medikament-10.html
> 
> Die folgende Website ist für Laien sehr gut verständlich:
> ...


http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?7749-und-was-nun&p=68207#post68207

hatte ich gestern einige Deiner Fragen beantwortet. Möglicherweise hattest Du ihn nicht gesehen. Die umständliche Reise zum Krankenhaus wäre Deinem Mann erspart geblieben, wenn Ihr gleich den Notarzt gerufen und mit Hinweis auf die Onkologie auf den Transport bestanden hättet. Notfälle dürfen weder vom Krankenhaus noch vom Notarzt/Rettungsdienst abgewiesen werden. 
*Ein Hinweis auf strafrechtliche Konsequenzen wirkt mitunter Wunder.*
**
Alles Gute
hans.z

----------


## Mafred

Ja Gerda...auch ich hatte sofort die Rettungsstelle erwähnt.....ich denke in eurer akuten Situation hast du uns beide"übershen"....Beim nächsten mal weist du es besser!!
Wir hatten auch 3 mal den Notarzt,bzw.die Rettungsstelle angefahren (akuter,schmerzhafter Harnverhalt) ohne Probleme mit dem Transport. 
Ich würde mich mit der Kasse diesbezüglich in Verbindung setzen und die Vorgehensweise mal darlegen ....aber ich denke der Rettungsdienst wäre im akuten Fall mit 40°C Fieber der richtige Ansprechpartner...Es gibt Patienten die bei so hoher Temperatur und geschwächtem Immunsystem kolabieren.....da ist der normale Transport dann "überfordert" .Fachspezifisches Personal bietet halt nur der Rettungsdienst
Hoffen wir das dein Mann therapiert werden kann,lieber Gruß von mir
Mafred

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Ich grüße euch,

Kurzmeldung:

Leukos heute:  3,7

Trombozyten 278

Mein Mann befindet sich auf dem Wege der Besserung.  Zwar gibt es noch Entzündungsherde in seinem Körper, aber es hat sich sehr  verbessert und Fieber ist weg.

2 Antibiotikas müssen bis Freitag weiter genommen  werden.


*Ns*: An Alle die mir PNs geschrieben haben, die bisher unbeantwortet geblieben sind -: 
Vielen lieben Dank für eure Anteilnahme an unseren Problemen. Schließlich sind eure Probleme nicht geringer als die unsrigen. Deshalb gilt euch, meine Hochachtung. Ab Morgen  Nachmittag (nach Onkologen-Besuch, dem Ersten) werde ich jedem kurz schreiben,  als Vorschusslorbeeren auf die eigentliche Rückantwort. Habt ein wenig Geduld  bitte! Danke!

Viele liebe Grüße
in die Runde

*Man sage nicht, das Schwerste sei die Tat: 
Da hilft der Mut, der Augenblick, die Regung. 
Das Schwerste dieser Welt ist der Entschluss. 
Franz Grillparzer (1791-1872)*

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Ein "freudiges dickes Hallo" in die Runde, an  die Betroffenen, Angehörigen und sonstigen Lesern meiner Beiträge und  Berichterstattungen. :-)

Nun liegt er hinter uns: Der erste gemeinsame Besuch beim  Onkologen!
Wobei der neue Arzt ja nicht nur Onkologe ist, sondern  auch Internist-Hämatologe-Hausarzt und durch ihn auch Home Care in unserem  Wohnbereich gewährleistet ist. An jetzt kommt alles aus einer Hand, wodurch  meinem Mann viel Stress, der bisher bestand, zukünftig erspart bleibt. Zumal,  welchem Betroffenen macht es denn wirklich Freude schwer erkrankt 2 bis 3  Stunden im KH auf seinen Krankentransport warten zu müssen um wieder nach Hause  zu kommen, weil die logistische Planung des beauftragten Unternehmens unter  aller Würde ist und andere Mißstände bestehen? Wir gehören bestimmt nicht in die  Kategorie Menschen, denen man nichts recht machen kann und an allem was zu  mekeln haben. Tatsache ist: Hier ist vieles schief gelaufen was in der Form  einfach nicht hinnehmbar war und ist!

Was den Termin in Magedeburg angeht, wurde dieser vom 4  auf den 
5. März 2013 verlegt von der Klink aus für um 8 Uhr, da  sich der Herr Professor dem Fall meines Mannes selbst annehmen möchte, was mich  persönlich sehr beruhigt, ebenso meinen Mann. Obwohl wir dort noch nie waren,  fühlen wir und da schon jetzt gut aufgehoben und in den richtigen Händen. Sollte  dieses Gefühl sich nach unserem dortigen Besuch manifestieren, sind wir geneigt  sogar nach Magdeburg umzuziehen.
Weil für mich gilt: Ich möchte dort zu Hause sein, wo ich  meinen Mann in guten Händen weiß! 

Was seinen Krankenstand angeht schaut es derweil so  aus:
Temperatur schwankt zwischen von gestern über 36 und heute  kontinuirklich 37,5 - daneben hat sich seit gestern eine großflächige  Hautveränderung eingestellt an den Innenseiten seiner Oberschenkel.
Seine Oberschenekl sind aber nicht so dick das sie  aneinanderreiben könnten und Morgen erst einmal einen Termin beim Dermatologen  einhole zur gefälligen Begutachtung. Entweder ist es eine  Unverträglichkeitsreaktion auf eines der beiden verabreichten Antibiotikas im  KH, eventuell der beiden verschiedenen Antibiotikas die er noch einnehmen muss  oder eine neue Nebenwirkung der Chemo?
Zumindest hatte mein Mann das vorher noch  nie.

Aber genug für heute. :-) und zum Schluß:

"Es  ist nicht schlimm in die falsche Richtung gegangen zu sein, man muss nur den Mut  haben umzudrehen!"

Bis zum Nächstenmal,

viele liebe Grüße
Gerda

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Gerda,

was passiert ist nun passiert und sicherlich im guten Glauben geschehen.
Aber du solltest auch die vielen guten Ratschläge - hier im Forum - würdigen, siehe auch Hans z, u.a. welche von einem weiteren Kurs der Chemo abrieten.
Die Chemo wirkt nur auf sich gerade teilende Tumorzellen und proliferierende Tumorzellanteile.
Schlafende und resistente TZ werden nicht erreicht. 

Es wäre einer Überlegung wert, dass Blutbild mit EPO anzuheben um dass Immunsystem schnell wieder ans Laufen zu bringen.




> Was seinen Krankenstand angeht schaut es derweil so aus:
> Temperatur schwankt zwischen von gestern über 36 und heute kontinuirklich 37,5 - daneben hat sich seit gestern eine großflächige Hautveränderung eingestellt an den Innenseiten seiner Oberschenkel.
> Seine Oberschenekl sind aber nicht so dick das sie aneinanderreiben könnten und Morgen erst einmal einen Termin beim Dermatologen einhole zur gefälligen Begutachtung. Entweder ist es eine Unverträglichkeitsreaktion auf eines der beiden verabreichten Antibiotikas im KH, eventuell der beiden verschiedenen Antibiotikas die er noch einnehmen muss oder eine neue Nebenwirkung der Chemo?
> Zumindest hatte mein Mann das vorher noch nie.


Seid Ihr denn nicht über die Nebenwirkungen = NW der Chemo aufgeklärt worden?
Dann wollen wir einmal das Beste hoffen, dass es jetzt in Magdeburg besser läuft und mit Sicherheit interdisziplinär.




> "Es ist nicht schlimm in die falsche Richtung gegangen zu sein, man muss nur den Mut haben umzudrehen!"


Glückwunsch zu dieser offenen und ehrlichen Stellungnahme.

Beste Grüsse und Wünsche
Hans-J.

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Hans-J.,

Du gestattest, dass ich mich hier noch einmal einklinke?  :L&auml;cheln: 

Epo (Erythropoetin) fördert Reifung und Ausschwemmung von Erythrozyten (Sauerstofftransport) aus dem blutbildenden System. Für onkologische Notfälle (Myelosuppression) bei den weißen Blutkörperchen (Leukozyten/Untergruppen) wird eher G-CSF oder G-MCSF eingesetzt, um den Nadir zu verkürzen und damit die Infektionsgefahr zu verringern.

Vielleicht noch ein Hinweis zu EPO, der offensichtlich nicht allen Onkologen zugänglich war bzw. nicht zur Kenntnis genommen wurde.




> *(idw) EPO auf dem Prüfstand -Einsatz von Erythropoetin bei Tumorpatienten erhöht Sterblichkeit 
> *
> Die Cochrane Review Gruppe (2) für Hämato-Onkologische Erkrankungen (CHMG) hat dazu mit internationalen Kolleginnen und Kollegen alle bisherigen Studien zu Erythropoetin ausgewertet. Bisher wird Erythropoetin, ein physiologischer Stoff, bei Tumorpatienten angewendet, die aufgrund der Behandlung, wie zum Beispiel Chemotherapie, an Blutarmut (Anämie) leiden, gegeben. Auch bei Dialysepatienten ist der Wirkstoff im Einsatz, bekannt wurde er durch den Missbrauch als Dopingmittel im Leistungssport. Durch die Gabe von Erythropoetin wird die Bildung der roten Blutkörperchen angefacht, die bei einer Anämie fehlen. Nach über einem Jahrzehnt Einsatz von Erythropoetin veröffentlichte die Gruppe um Prof. Engert schon 2005 eine Aufsehen erregende Studie: Der Stoff bewirkte häufig Thrombosen als ernsthafte Nebenwirkung. Seither ist Eryhtropoetin in der kritischen Diskussion. Weltweit werden jährlich Erythropoetine im Wert von 10 Milliarden Dollar umgesetzt.
> ()



Wenig bekannt ist auch, dass AMGEN bisher mit dem Radsport u.a. Sportarten mehr Umsatz gemacht hat, als im medizinischen Bereich.




> *Die Folgen*
> 
> Die Ergebnisse der Studie führten schon zu einer Reaktion der US-amerikanischen Zulassungsbehörden: Eryhtropoetin darf bei Tumorpatienten nur noch gegeben werden, wenn diese eine Chemotherapie erhalten oder erhalten haben. 
> Nutzen und Risiken der Behandlung müssen nun im Einzelfall völlig neu abgewogen werden. 
> 
> (1) Erythropoetin ist ein Glykoprotein-Hormon, das als Wachstumsfaktor für die Bildung roter Blutkörperchen (Erythrozyten) während der Blutbildung(Hämatopoese) von Bedeutung ist. Es wird künstlich hergestellt als Medikament vorwiegend bei der Behandlung der Blutarmut, zum Beispiel nach aggressiven Chemotherapiezyklen oder bei Dialysepatienten, eingesetzt. Daneben erwarb sich EPO durch zahlreiche Dopingskandale insbesondere im Radsport den zweifelhaften Ruf als "Radfahrerdroge".
> 
> (2) Die Cochrane Collaboration (CC) ist eine internationale gemeinnützige Organisation mit dem Ziel, aktuelle Informationen und Evidenz zu therapeutischen Fragen allgemein verfügbar zu machen, um Medizinern Entscheidungen zu erleichtern und Patienten aufzuklären. Dies wird vor allem durch die Erstellung, Aktualisierung und Verbreitung systematischer Übersichtsarbeiten ("systematic reviews") erreicht. Die Cochrane Collaboration wurde 1993 gegründet und nach dem britischen Epidemiologen Sir Archibald Leman Cochrane benannt.
> ()



http://www.pressrelations.de/new/standard/result_main.cfm?pfach=1&n_firmanr_=119998&sektor=pm&detail=1&r=349587&sid=&aktion=jour_pm&quelle=0

Sorry und viele Grüße  :L&auml;cheln: 
hans.z

----------


## LowRoad

> ...
> Vielleicht noch ein Hinweis zu EPO, der offensichtlich nicht allen Onkologen zugänglich war bzw. nicht zur Kenntnis genommen wurde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-Einsatz von Erythropoetin bei Tumorpatienten erhöht Sterblichkeit* 
> ...Die Cochrane Review Gruppe (2) für Hämato-Onkologische Erkrankungen...


Hallo Hans,
Du gestattest, dass ich mich auch noch einklinke?  :L&auml;cheln: 

1. PCA hat nichts mit "Hämato-Onkologischen-Erkrankungen" zu tun - Übertragbarkeit der Ergebnisse wäre fraglich!
2. Ich hatte das Thema schon mal mit DS diskutiert, der, wie immer, davon abriet, da es keine Studien gäbe, die Vorteile belägen. Nachteile bei PCA konnte er aber auch nicht zeigen.
3. To make a long story short: wer sich genauer über EPO bei Tumorerkrankungen informieren will, sollte sich einmal das Paper von Aapro, Jelkmann, Constantinescu und Jones[1] anschauen:

"..As anaemia is an independent-risk factor for mortality in many cancer types (Caro et al, 2001), one question of interest was whether treating anaemia with ESAs improves cancer-patient survival...

Conclusion:
Although there are important limitations on the quality and assessment of disease progression in these studies, the current meta-analyses suggest no overall effect of ESAs on disease progression. Several individual studies have shown a potential trend associating ESA use with increased disease progression..."

PCA gehört nicht zu den betroffenen Tumoren, Einsatz von EPO wäre wahrscheinlich vertretbar, G-CSF oder G-MCSF (Neupogen® Neulasta® Granocyte®) geht natürlich auch, wirkt aber anders.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* BJC, Effects of erythropoietin receptors and erythropoiesis-stimulating agents on disease progression in cancer

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Andi,

schön, dass wir uns die Klinke in die Hand geben.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Hier ging es in erster Linie um die Frage: EPO und Immunsystem?

EPO wird doch eher eingesetzt, wenn das rote Blutbild in die Knie geht, oder siehst Du das anders?
G-CSF/G-MCSF werden eingesetzt, wenn vorrangig das weißeBlutbild betroffen ist und erhöhte Infektionsgefahr besteht, daccord? 
Wobei die Risikobereitschaft von Onkologen zu Onkologen unterschiedlich hoch ist. 
Du kennst bestimmt den alten Onkologenwitz: Was ist MTD?

Bei diesem Pat. hier ging es also um die Leukos. Deshalb mein Einklinken zu EPO incl. Ausflug zu Doping ect.

Wie hoch schätzt Du die Gefahr von thromboembolischen Ereignissen unter EPO ein?

Viele Grüße
hans.z

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Hallo guter hans.z

Weißt, ich freue mich zwar über jeden Beitrag der hier geleistet wird, somit sind auch deine Beiträge stets erwünscht und gern gesehn.

Nur eins, das mag ich nicht: Von Frau zu Mann umgewandelt zu werden *lol*

Mach doch bitte aus einer "Gerda" keinen Andi!" *lach*

Denke mal, dein Beitrag in meinem Thread sollte gar nicht bei mir landen.

Mach dir nix draus, kann passieren.

Liebe Grüße,
schones Wochenende.

Gerda

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo hans.z, Andi&Forum,

ich ziehe meine Anregung über die Überlegung zu EPO zurück, da dieses zur Zeit sehr negativ besetzt ist, aber auch weitere Kenntnisse des roten Blutbildes von Gerda nicht eingestellt wurden und somit eine Wertung nicht möglich ist.

Für Interessierte noch diesen ergänzenden Link:
http://www.spektrum.de/alias/dachzei...kandal/1020000

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## hans.z

Hallo Hans-J.,

mea culpa, ich wollte Dich nicht verschrecken. Hielt es nur für richtig, auch auf die Leukos hinzuweisen, weil sich der Patient in einer Leukopenie mit noch nicht bekanntem Nadir befand.

Danke für den Link, sehr interessant.

Viele Grüsse
hans.z

----------


## hans.z

> Hallo guter hans.z
> 
> Weißt, ich freue mich zwar über jeden Beitrag der hier geleistet wird, somit sind auch deine Beiträge stets erwünscht und gern gesehn.
> 
> Nur eins, das mag ich nicht: Von Frau zu Mann umgewandelt zu werden *lol*
> 
> Mach doch bitte aus einer "Gerda" keinen Andi!" *lach*
> 
> Denke mal, dein Beitrag in meinem Thread sollte gar nicht bei mir landen.
> ...



Hallo Gerda,

Geschlechtsumwandlung ist nicht meine Disziplin.  :Blinzeln: 

Der Beitrag, wie Du unschwer am Inhalt erkennen konntest, war natürlich an Andi *(Lowroad)* gerichtet. Das konntest Du nicht wissen. Aber letztendlich betraf es Dich doch, denn es ging um das Blutbild Deines Mannes.

Gruß
hans.z

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Hallo zusammen,


jetzt hab ich das verstanden hans.z, konnte ja gar  nichts damit anfangen. Sorry!

Aktuelle Blutwerte von Heute vom kleinen Blutbild  wie folgt:

 Erythrozyten



*  3.81

Hämoglobin

*11.50

Hämokritt

* 0.35

Leukozyten

*10.20

MCH

*30.2

MCHC

*32.4

MCV


*93.2

MPV                                  

* 9.5

Thrombozyten

*252

RDW-CV



*17.3



Liebe Grüße
Gerda

----------


## hans.z

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> jetzt hab ich das verstanden hans.z, konnte ja gar  nichts damit anfangen. Sorry!
> 
> Aktuelle Blutwerte von Heute vom kleinen Blutbild  wie folgt:
> 
>  Erythrozyten
> 
> ...



Hallo Gerda, 

jetzt haben wir ja mal einen kleinen Überblick. Nach dem Blutbild ist Dein Mann im Moment kein Notfall. Allerdings weichen die Rot gekennzeichneten Werte etwas, aber noch nicht sehr bedenklich, von der Norm ab.

Der behandelnde Arzt wird sicher zur engmaschigen Blutbildkontrolle geraten haben. 
Die Antibiotika auf keinen Fall ohne ärztliches Einverständnis absetzen.

Was mir noch fehlt, ist der CRP-Wert, der eigentlich routinemäßig mitbestimmt wird. Das C-reaktive Protein (CRP) sagt zuverlässiger als BSG etwas über Entzündungen bzw. bakterielle Infektionen aus.


Liebe Grüße
hans.z

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Hall hans.z,

hier der fehlende CRP Wert vom: 20.02.2013 =

82.1

Danke dir für deine/eure Mühen.

Nein, - Antibiotika wird durchgenommen bis zur letzten Tablette und die wird Sonntagfrüh eingenommen.

Bisherige Blutkontrollen erfolgten immer Montags und Freitags - kleines Blutbild, Mittwochs großes Blutbild.

Heute war er dazu im KH, mein Mann wird auch Montag dort wieder sein zum letzten Mal und am Donnstag großes Blutbild beim Onkologen.

Lungenentzündung soweit im Griff. Untersuchung gestern beim Onkologen ergab, es liegt kein Rasseln mehr vor.

Liebe Grüße
Gerda

----------


## hans.z

> Hall hans.z,
> 
> hier der fehlende CRP Wert vom: 20.02.2013 =
> 
> 82.1
> 
> Danke dir für deine/eure Mühen.
> 
> Nein, - Antibiotika wird durchgenommen bis zur letzten Tablette und die wird Sonntagfrüh eingenommen.
> ...



Liebe Gerda,

der CRP-Wert von 82,1 ist immer noch deutlich erhöht. Hier einige leicht verständliche Infos dazu:

http://www.medizinfo.de/labormedizin/proteine/crp.shtml

Aus meiner Sicht sollte die Antibiotikatherapie über den Sonntag hinaus fortgeführt werden, und zwar bis der CRP-Wert unter ungefähr 10 gefallen ist.
Wenn die Antibiotikatherapie wirksam ist, fällt der Wert sehr rasch in den Normalbereich. 
*Ein zu frühes Absetzen der Antibiotika führt u.U. zu einem erneuten Infektionsgeschehen mit der Gefahr der Resistenzbildung!
*
Die Blutbildkontrolle wie geschildert ist in Ordnung. So kann man sehr schnell Änderungen feststellen und Maßnahmen ergreifen.




> Lungenentzündung soweit im Griff. Untersuchung gestern beim Onkologen ergab, es liegt kein Rasseln mehr vor.


Der CRP-Wert, wenn er denn aktuell ist, spricht eine andere Sprache. Am Montag beim Onkologen darauf hinweisen.


Liebe Grüße
hans.z

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Liebe Forumsleser und Forumsleserinnen,

wundert euch bitte nicht über meine seit etlichen Tagen schon, sehr schweigsame Zeit. 

Meinen Mann und mich hat es von Freitag auf Samstag umgehauen wie gefällte Bäume, dank grippalem Infekt. 
Gestern erst ereilte gleiches Schicksal unsere Jüngste mit 40,6 Fieber.  Nur für den Kinderarzt war das Kind kein Notfall – ist das nicht seltsam? Es wurde lediglich auf die Sprechstunde verwiesen ab 14 Uhr. Ist doch nett, solche Ärzte braucht das Land, zumal dieser Arzt in der Praxis war. Da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln. 
Zum Glück gab es wenige Meter weiter eine Allgemeinmedizinerin die sich unserer Kleinen annahm, sie gründlich untersuchte und geeignete Medikamente verordnete. 

Bisher lagen wir vorwiegend flach, erst seit heute können wir auch mal etwas länger aufbleiben. Ist aber alles sehr mühsam. Wir brauchen also noch ein paar Tage bis zur endgültigen Gesundung. Verzeiht mir bitte, wenn eure PNs noch eine Weile länger nicht von mir beantwortet werden können. 

Bis die Tage,
liebe Grüße dalassend.

  Gerda

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Hallo an Alle,

  kurzer Zwischenbericht:

  Grippe noch nicht ganz ausgestanden, befinden uns aber langsam weitgehend auf dem Wege der Besserung.
  Leider ist man nur sehr, sehr schlapp.

  Entscheid vom Onkologen: 5.ter Chemokurs, Denosumab und Zoladex erst einmal verschoben. Wie es weitergehen wird, klärt sich dann am 7.03.2013

  Aktueller PSA  Ergebnis vom 19.02.2013:   31,72 ng/ml

*Ergebnis der kardiologischen Untersuchung am 27.02.2013:*

*Diagnosen:* metast. Prostata-CA

*Anamnese:* Frage nach Herzinsuffizienz unter Chemotherapie bei metast. Prostata-CA. Aktuell Infekt. Beinödeme sind zurückgegangen.

  Untersuchungsbefund: RR li: 85/50 mmHg; re: 85/50 mmHg

*Echrokardiografie:*
  Normale Größe der Vorhöfe und Ventrikel. Normale globale und regionale linksventrikuläre Funktion. 
  Keine linksventrikuläre Hypertrophie (Septum und HW < 12mm) Kein relevantes Klappenvitium. Keine Relaxationsstörung. Keine Zeichen einer Herzinsuffizienz. Kein Perikardenerguß. Keine Zeichen einer Rechtsherzbelastung.

*Beurteilung:*
  Unauffälliges Echo. Keine Herzinsuffizienz.

  Das sieht ja schon mal gut aus das Ergebnis vom Kardiologen.
  Jetzt bereiten wir uns seelisch und moralisch auf unsere Reise am 05.03.2013 nach Magdeburg vor. 4:30h gehts da schon los, den Termin ist um 8 Uhr beim Professor. Wir sind beide gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen! Bis dahin aber gilt, noch etwas gesünder werden und so wenig wie möglich anderes tun. Damit wir ausreichend Kraft haben die Reise, den Tag zu überstehen. 

  Lasse sobald als mir möglich wieder von mir hören.

  Liebe Grüße
  Gerda

----------


## Harald_1933

> Jetzt bereiten wir uns seelisch und moralisch auf unsere Reise am 05.03.2013 nach Magdeburg vor. 4:30h gehts da schon los, den Termin ist um 8 Uhr beim Professor. Wir sind beide gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen! Bis dahin aber gilt, noch etwas gesünder werden und so wenig wie möglich anderes tun. Damit wir ausreichend Kraft haben die Reise, den Tag zu überstehen.


Liebe Gerda,

nicht nur ich, sondern sicher auch die vielen an Deiner/Eurer Prostatakrebshistorie interessierten Forumsbenutzer wünschen Euch eine gute Anreise und einen erfolgreichen Ablauf der in Magdeburg stattfindenden Gespräche. Wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt, überbringt bitte dem hier im Forum so beliebten Professor Schostak die besten Grüße all der Forumsbenutzer, die sich über seine Rückkehr in dieses Forum sehr freuen würden.

Alles Gute für Deinen Mann.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Lieber Harald1933,

  herzlichen Dank für deine aufmunternden und warmherzigen Worte. :-) die guten Wünsche an uns, die du auch wohl im Namen anderer Forumsnutzer vorsorglich ausgesprochen hast.

  Die Anreise nach Magdeburg werden wir uns so bequem wie möglich gestalten, denn alle Strecken die wir nicht mit der DB machen können werden mit Taxi absolviert. 
  „Kräfteschonend eben!“ 

  Da es mir persönlich ebenso ein ganz großes Anliegen ist bei Herrn Professor Schostak anzuregen, dass er den Weg wieder in unser Forum zurück finden möge. Werde ich garantiert ein kleines Plätzchen finden während unseres Gespräches um dies deutlich zu machen, wie sehr sich das doch viele aus dem Forum seine Rückkehr wünschen.

  Was unser Gespräch mit dem Herr Professor angeht, da bin ich davon überzeugt, das wir sehr viel Gutes mit auf den Weg bekommen werden, was mein Mann und ich anschießend hinlänglich auszuwerten, zu recherchieren und auszudiskutieren haben. Alles weitere wird sich dann finden.

  Lieben Gruß
  Gerda

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Anreise nach Magdeburg werden wir uns so bequem wie möglich gestalten ...


Ich wünsche Euch eine gute,entspannte Nacht
und morgen früh dann eine bequeme Reise
und ein aufschlussreiches Gespräch in Magdeburg.

Ihr wisst ja: *Fragen, fragen fragen!
*
Bei Deiner Vorbereitung, liebe Christa, werdet ihr bestimmt das richtige fragen!






> Da es mir persönlich ebenso ein ganz großes Anliegen ist bei Herrn Professor Schostak anzuregen, dass er den Weg wieder in unser Forum zurück finden möge. Werde ich garantiert ein kleines Plätzchen finden während unseres Gespräches um dies deutlich zu machen, wie sehr sich das doch viele aus dem Forum seine Rückkehr wünschen.


Danke für Deinen Einsatz und einen freundlichen Gruss an den Professor von den vielen Forumsteilnehmern, die seinen Rat hoch schätzen!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Liebe Forenmitglieder, Leser und Lesrinnen, Betroffene und Angehörige, wie auch die vielen, vielen Gäste die hier so ein und ausgehen!

  Lieber *Hvielemi* jetzt aber im Besonderen,

  lieben Dank, auch für eine guten Wünsche an uns, sei es im Bezug auf die bevorstehende Reise, das Gespräch mit dem Professor, worauf mein Mann und ich uns sehr, sehr freuen.

  Mein Mann, er schläft schön und es ist gut, wenn er Kräfte tankt und sich sammelt.
  Ich selbst bin einfach, wenn auch selbst noch nicht wirklich fit, einfach zu aufgedreht um schlafen zu können. Dafür ist mir das alles einfach zu wichtig.
  Mir ist aber nicht nur wichtig in eigener Angelegenheit vorzusprechen, sondern wie ich ja verlauten ließ, mir es ebenso wichtig ist, Herrn Professor Schostak für unser Forum, für die Menschen die seine guten Ratschläge gebrauchen können und wichtig sein könnten, zurück zu gewinnen. Dafür möchte ich mich einbringen. Zudem muss man mir für den Versuch mich dafür einzusetzen, dass Herr Professor doch wieder Eins mit uns wird, nicht extra danken, denn es mir ein Herensanliegen!

  Du hast vollkommen recht, es wird das A und O sein für uns: *zu fragen, fragen, fragen und ebenso auch hinterfragen! Soweit dies denn überhaupt notwendig sein wird.* 
    Da bin ich schon ein klein wenig stolz auf mich meinen Mann in jetzt in gut über einem Jahr soweit fit bekommen zu haben, sich mehr und mehr für seine Krankheit zu interessieren.
  Es war schon ein hartes Stück arbeit. Die aber auch nicht ohne gegenseitige, gnadenlose Ehrlichkeit so hinzubekommen war. Ehrlichkeit ist nun mal die Säule des Ganzen, so meine Sicht und da bleibe ich auch dabei.

  Zum Abschluss noch *Hvielemi*: *lol*  - ich nehme es dir nicht übel – aber ich heiße immer noch *„Gerda“ und nicht* „Christa“.  Wusste aber zumindest gleich wenn du gemeint hast. *lach* 

  So ihr Lieben:

  Schluss für heute, die Nacht wird auch so noch lang.

  Passt alle gut auf euch auf, lasst alle Möbel an ihrem Platz und „Kopf hoch!“ – es geht immer einen Schritt weiter.

  Wir lesen uns wieder, sobald uns unsere Reise wieder nach Hause geführt hat.

  Liebe Grüße
  spendet
  Gerda

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Gerda
Ich bin in diesen Tagen müde, um nicht zu sagen erschöpft und daher unkonzentriert.
Der Wintersmog tut mir nicht gut, aber jetzt bringt der Föhn frische Luft!
Tut mir wirklich leid, den falschen Namen hingeschrieben zu haben.
Danke, dass Du das so grosszügig entschuldigt hast.

Es freut mich sehr, dass Ihr die Reise morgen so positiv angeht!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi/Konrad

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Sooooo ....... tschüss und wech! :-)

4 Uhr fällt bei uns die Tür zu und Nichts und Niemand kann uns mehr von unserer Reise abhalten.

Bis denne.

Lieben Gruß
zum Schluß
Gerda

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Kurz nach 13:30 h sind wir gestern aus Magdeburg zurück,
  in der Heimat angekommen, 
  liebe Forenleser und Leserinnen – Betroffene, Angehörige usw. usw. 
  wir sind „back“ – glücklich, zufrieden und gelassen, abschließend abwartend auf den noch eintreffenden Arztbrief zu gestrigem eingehenden und prägendem Gespräch. 

*Glücklich* sind wir deshalb: „Weil wir uns in der Wahl des eingeschlagenen Weges hin zu einer Zweitmeinung aus Magdeburg bestätigt gesehen haben!“

*Zufrieden:* „Deshalb, weil wir in Herrn Professor Schostak nicht nur einen absoluten Fachmann vor uns sitzen hatten, sondern ebenfalls in seiner Person: „einen Menschen aus dem Leben!“

*Gelassen:* „können wir sein mit dem kleinen Handgepäck, was wir mit auf die Rückreise bekommen haben! Müssen gelassen sein und bleiben, denn so viele Optionen gibt es nicht für meinen Mann.“

  Bis zum Eintreffen des Arztbriefes, lassen wir erst einmal alles sacken und ruhen. Erst danach erstelle ich meinen Beitrag für hier.

  Wissen sollt ihr aber: Das es auch Zeit und Raum gegeben hat, das was mir persönlich eine Herzensangelegenheit und auch von einigen Forenmitglieder Wunsch war, an Herrn Professor Schostak heranzutragen: „Er möge sich doch bitte wieder am Forum beteiligen und Menschen in ihren Nöten beizustehen!“ 
  Professor Schostak hat meine Worte zu Kenntnis genommen, jedoch obliegt es letztlich seiner alleinigen Entscheidung wie er mit meinem/unserem Wunsch verfährt!“

  So, jetzt wünsch ich euch erst mal alles Gute und ich kümmere mich darum selbst wieder gesund zu werden. Denn die Nachwehen der Grippe halten mich noch gut in Atem – bzw. rauben mir Selbigen. Möge jetzt nur ja keiner damit ankommen und meinen: Gerda geh zum Arzt!
  Nein, - das tu ich nicht, denn ich bin kein Arztgänger.
  Ich krieg mich selber wieder hin :-)

  Ich melde mich die Tage wieder, haltet alle die Ohren steif und passt auf euch auf.

  Es grüßt und denkt an euch
  Gerda

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Liebe Forumsmitglieder und Gastleser!

  Jetzt erst entlässt uns die Influenza aus ihren Klauen und wir sind wieder auf dem aufsteigenden Ast. Daher melde ich mich auch erst jetzt wieder zu Wort. Sorry!
  Als wir die Reise am 5.3.2013 nach Magdeburg antraten da hatte uns die Grippe ja schon sehr gut im Griff, doch für nichts in der Welt hätten wir diesen für uns so wichtigen Termin verschoben. Auch wenn es dadurch doppelt und dreifach anstrengend war für uns, so hat es uns nicht gereut diese Anstrengung auf uns genommen zu haben.

  Wenn es auch nicht viele Optionen sind, die wir im Rückreisegepäck haben mitnehmen können, so ist das Wenige immer noch mehr als Nichts.

  Als erstes stellte sich in der interdisziplinären Sprechstunde ganz klar heraus, das ab dem gesicherten Befund gleich zu Beginn gezielt gegen die Metastasen hätte vorgegangen werden müssen. Der PSA-Wert von 188 ng/ml ja gar nicht so bedenklich war, da es ja weitaus Patienten gibt mit weitaus höheren Werten. Allein durch diese Erkenntnis sah ich meine persönliche Einschätzung die ich hatte: „Da läuft etwas nicht richtig in der Behandlungsstrategie meines Mannes“ für bestätigt. Es bestätigte sich zudem, dass über den gesamten Behandlungszeitraum eigentlich zu wenig Bildgebende Daten erhoben worden sind. Was auch stets meine Einschätzung war.
  Ja – natürlich bin ich Laie auf dem Gebiet der Medizin und bloß weil ich nun über ein Jahr Tag und Nacht alles über Prostatakrebs, den Therapiemöglichkeiten, alles zu betreffenden Studien zu Krankheit selbst, gelesen, gelesen und gelesen habe, gegengelesen und noch mal gelesen habe, maße ich mir nicht an nun zu behaupten „Ich bin FachFrau  auf dem Gebiet!“ Ich bin und bleibe Laie. Das aber mit einem verdammt guten Bauchgefühl, kann 1+1 zusammenzählen und bin eben immer in Habachtstellung, dahingehend damit meinem Mann nicht durch irgendwelche Medikamente oder Therapien mehr Schaden zugefügt wird, als er schon an Schaden hat. 

  Nun – hier denn erst einmal aus dem Arztbrief das Gesamtpaket was dabei für meinen Mann herausgekommen ist. Erst danach schreibe ich weiter:

  Sehr geehrter Kollege xXx

  Wir berichten über o.g. Patienten, der sich am 05.03.2013 zu einer Zweitmeinung in unserer interdisziplinären Sprechstunde zu einer Beratung einfand.

*Diagnosen:*
  Kastrationsresistentes Adenomkarzinom der Prostata im klinischen Stadium M1, Erstdiagnose 03/2012 damals initiales PSA 188 ng/ml
  Histologie: Adenomkarzinom Tx, Gleason-Klassifikation 4+5`= 9, M1 (ossär)
  Initiale Therapie: LHRRH-Analagon + Zoledronsäure
  Nadir unter Therapie 40 ng/ml
  Bei klinischem Progeress bia 11/2012 und erreichen von 80 ng/ml Einleiten einer Taxotere-Chemothreapie, die aktuell noch läuft.
  Aktuelles PSA: 31 ng/ml (degredient), bisher wurden 4 Zyklen appliziert.
  Der Patient ist im Gegensatz zum Beginn der Erkrankung aktuell nahezu beschwerdefrei.

*Beurteilung und Procedere:*
  Es liegt ein kastrationsresistentes metastasiertes Stadium vor. Die Taxotere-Chemotherapie spricht gut an, wir würden eine Fortsetzung bis einschließlich 6 Zyklen vorschlagen. Danach sollte zunächst eine Pause eingelegt werden. Zytiga ist zwar im Prinzip sofort verfügbar, allerdings ist bei Gleason 9-Klassifikation diese Medikation wahrscheinlich nicht sehr langfristig erfolgreich. In Anbetracht des guten Allgemeinzustandes würden wir im Falle eines erneuten Progresses (Bildgebung oder Symtome) eher Cabazitaxel oder Docetaxel als Rechallenge empfehlen.

  Eine Teilnahme an Studien käme prinzipiell in Frage, allerdings ist für viele Studien im kastrationsresistenten Stadium eine vorangegangene Chemotherapie ein Ausschlusskriterium. Dennoch würden wir empfehlen, dass Herr xXx sich in der Urologischen Studienzentrale der Charite vorstellen sollte.
  Grundsätzlich in Frage käme Cabozantinib im Rahmen der 
  Comet-Studie und PR 509.

*Ende des Arztbriefes*
    Bestätigen kann ich zum Glück, das nach seinem plötzlichen körperlichen Abbau der vor über einem Jahr begonnen hatte, sich in dem Zeitraum mein Mann doch wieder so erholt hat, das man mit Fug und Recht behaupten kann, das er wieder einen guten Allgemeinzustand erreicht hat. 

  Schade finde ich nur, das dadurch das die Chemo schon lief, damit nun alle Möglichkeiten die es vor Dieser gegeben hätte, für meinen Mann nicht mehr in Frage kommen. Selbst Zytiga nach Zweitzulassung zwar noch angewandt werden könnte, doch eher mit einer nur kurzzeitigen Wirkweise eingestuft wird. Trotzdem noch eine mögliche Option ist, so auch die Einschätzung vom Onkologen meines Mannes, zumindest zwischen zwei Chemos platziert, solange es denn wirkt. 

  Dabei möchte ich es nun bewenden lassen und mir und uns die Hoffnung erhalten: Möge die erhaltene Chemo (im April erfolgt der Letzte Zyklus) ihre Wirkung lange, lange Zeit aufrecht erhalten.
  Da ab da „Abwarten“ angesagt ist! Vor allem aber gilt:
*"Da hilft kein Jammern und kein Klagen, wir müssen unser Schicksal tragen!"*
Wobei wir nie den Blick dafür verlieren, dass es weitaus schlimmere Schicksale gibt als das Eigene.

In dem Sinne schleiche ich mich nun aus diesem Beitrag

Wünsche Allen hier alles erdenklich Gute,
lasst euch nicht unterkriegen.

Viele Grüße in Runde
Gerda
*N.s: Natürlich darf auch jeder der eine Meinung ect. zu meinem Beitrag hat, diese gerne kundtun.*

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Hallo an Alle!


  Irgendwie sind wir jetzt doch etwas ratlos.

  Es lief ja eigentlich alles bisher gut für meinen Mann. Wie ich ja berichtet hatte:
  Nach dem ersten Chemo-Zyklus, ab dem 8,ten Tag danach, durfte mein Mann das erste Mal nach vielen Monaten „schmerzfrei“ erleben.
  Ein Zustand der sich doch bis nach dem 5.ten Chemo-Zyklus den er am 13.03.2013 erhielt anhielt.

  Seit gestern ist die Freude aber vorbei und wir können uns nicht erklären weshalb mein Mann seit gestern erneut Schmerzen hat. Schmerzen die sich nur in linker Hüfte und Bein bemerkbar machten und nur mit Schmerzmitteln zu ertragen waren. Heute dazu auch der Rücken schmerzte und wieder Schmerzmittel zum Einsatz kommen musste.
  Der 6.te und letzte Chemo-Zyklus wird am 03.04.2013 verabreicht.

*Ob es wohl daran liegen kann???*(wäre meine laienhafte Erklärung für erneute Schmerzen):
  Nach viertem Chemo-Zyklus durch beginnende Lungenentzündung und anschließender durchlebter echter Grippe haben sich die Verabreichung von
  Zoladex um 14 Tage

  Denosumab um 1 Woche
  und 5.ter Chemo-Zyklus ebenfalls um 1 Woche  leider verschoben.
  Kann das wirklich der Auslöser für dieses Phänomen sein?

  Oder sollte man doch eher Schlimmeres vermuten und davon ausgehen, dass das Metastasenwachstum trotz Behandlung fortschreitet?
  Welches Verfahren könnte uns darüber nun noch einen gesicherten Befund geben, wie jetzt der wirkliche Stand der Dinge ist? Immerhin läuft die Chemo ja noch.

*Wer kann hilfreiche Vorschläge machen?*
*Ansonsten möchte ich allen Forenlesern*
*Ein recht frohes Osterfest wünschen,*
*im Kreise eurer Lieben.*

  Viele Grüße
  hinterlassend
  Gerda

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Gerda,

nach Deinem obigen Beitrag mit den Wünschen für ein frohes Osterfest bist Du im Forum noch an etlichen Baustellen aktiv gewesen. Wie aber geht es inzwischen Deinem Mann? Aktive Mitleser sind durch diesen Thread informiert. Weil im Profil keine Einträge vermerkt sind, kann man nicht sofort durch Anklicken die aktuelle Situation abrufen. Bitte, mach uns schlau! Hat das mit dem Umzug geklappt, oder habe ich da was überlesen. 

*"Keine Kunst ist es, alt zu werden, es ist Kunst, es zu ertragen"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Harald

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Lieber guter Harald,

  da hast du aber jetzt etwas angestellt. Denn meine Verwunderung war wirklich sehr groß *lach*, als ich mitbekam, das du meinen, von mir schon längst vergessenen Thread wieder zum Leben erweckt hast. Immerhin hat ja nach meinem letzten Beitrag vom 28.03.2013 keiner der verehrten Leserschaft einen Beitrag darauf zurückgelassen.
  Es mag ja sein, dass Keiner einen wirklichen Rat wusste oder es lag einfach daran, weil eben die dementsprechend aussagekräftigen Einträge im Profil, die sicher besser darstellen könnten wie es um meinen Mann bestellt ist, schlichtweg fehlen. Für mich war nur klar, es gab keine weiteren Beiträge von anderen zu meinem Letzten, warum also sollte ich weiterschreiben?
  Ich möchte den Leuten hier ja auch nicht auf den Wecker fallen oder mich gar lächerlich machen, oder als querulante Ehefrau dastehen. Mir ist bewusst dass das Profil endlich mal erstellt werden sollte, nur warum soll ich es tun? Mit meinem Mann habe ich nun die Vereinbahrung getroffen, dass er den Part der Erstellung vornimmt und wenn es fertig ist, ich es einstelle. Eine gute Methode, damit mein geliebter Mann sich mal auf eine etwas andere Art und Weise mit seiner Krankheit auseinandersetzt, als er es bisher getan hat. Es wird aber bis zur Fertigstellung noch etwas dauern, drum bitte ich um Geduld.

  Liebe Grüße
  Gerda

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Liebe Forenmitglieder,

nach langer Zeit und aus aktuellem Anlass melde ich mich hier wieder zu Wort. 
Zum Vergleich, wie der neue Stand der Lage rund um meinen Mann ist, hier  der F-18 Cholin Pet Befund des letzten Jahres 2013 - dem  gegenüberstehend der PSMA Befund vom 07.04.2014.

Welche Alternativen gibt es noch ausser der vorgeschlagenen Therapie mit Xofigo?

Nehmt es mir nicht übel, bin zu Wortlos um viel zu schreiben, denn der  Befund macht mich zur Zeit eher sprachlos. Danke für euer Verständnis.

Lieben Gruß
Gerda 				


*f-18 Cholin Pet Befund - vom  06.02.2013*

  Sehr geehrter Herr  Kollege,
verbindlichen Dank für die  freundliche Überweisung Ihres Patienten
zur Untersuchung mit dem  PET/CTKomblnatlonsscanner

am  04.02.2013.
Anamnese und bisherige  Diagnose:
Metastasiertes Prostatacarcinom  (Skelettmetastasierung). ED des
Prostatacarcinoms 03/2012 durch Stanzbiopsie, Gleason  4+5.
Initiales PSA 188 ng/ml. Initiale  Skelettmetastasierung. Chemotherapie
seit  11/2012 (bisher 3 Zyklen}, ein 4 Zyklus ist für den 13.02.2013
geplant.

Fragestellung/rechtfertigende Indikation:
Restaging.

Untersuchungstechnik:
Der Patient wurde zur Beschleunigung der  renevesikalen
Aktivitätselimination  ausreichend hydriert. Die Untersuchung erfolgte mit dem 
PET/CT-Kombinationsscanner BIOGRAPH 64 und den CT¬  Parametem 120 kV, 132 mAs und 1 mm 
Schichtdicke. . Die PET-¬ Emissionsdaten wurden mit 1  Bettposition für die Teilkörper- und mit 5 Bettpositionen auf einer  Bestrahlungsplanungs-konformen Liege für die Ganzkörperuntersuchung in  caudocranialer Richtung mit transversalen Schichten zu 3,0 mm Ober denselben  axialen Untersuchungsbereich wie der CT-Scan erfasst. Die Rekonstruktion  erfolgte iterativ.

Der Ganzkörperscan  wurde nach der Einlagerungszeit von 60 Minuten in Anschluss an  die
Injektion von 2955 MBq F-18-Cholin  begonnen.Zuvor wurde ein Scan der Prostataregion 5 Minuten p.i.  durchgeführt.
Zur Auswertung gelangten  transmissionskorrigierte und nichtkorrigierte PET-Scans, CT-Scans und  Fusionsbilder und die Bestimmung des SUV-Wertes (standard uptake value, Maß der  Aktivitätsanreicherung pro Volumen).

Befund:
Die in 2  Ebenen dokumentierten 3D-Ganzkörperaufnahmen in PET-Technik und in PET/CT¬  Technik sowie die Teilkörper-HR-Aufnahmen der Prostataregion lassen einen  malignomtypischen Cholinmetabolismus erkennen:

1. Im rechten Prostatalappen malignomtypischer  Metabolismus mit einem SUV von 3,7, apical betont.
2. Mehrere Lymphknotenmetastasen retroperitoneal  intrapelvin: Rechts parailiacal extern ein Lymphknoten, 11 mm Durchmesser, SUV  8,4, links parailiacal intern ein weiterer Lymphknoten, Durchmesser 8 mm, SUV  4,1, jeweils malignomtypisch. Ein weiterer suspekter paraHiacaler Lymphknoten  extern links distal misst 14 mm, SUV 4,3, malignomsuspekt
3. Disseminierte, multifokale Skelettmetastasierung im  gesamten Stammskelett. Die metabolaktivste Metastase finden sich im BWK 7 (SUV  15,1). ln den weiteren mäßig metabol aktiven Metastasen findet sich im rechten  Acetabulum und supraacetabulär links im Os ilium eine Aktivitätsanreicherung mit  einem SUV von max. 11,7.

Die Lunge  zeigt im PET einen unauffälligen Befund, kein Hinweis auf ein Malignom.  Ösophagus, Magen und Milz kommen mit einem normalen Stoffwechsel zur  Darstellung. Leber und Pancreas mit physiologisch hohem Cholinstoffwechsel. Die  Nieren und die ableitenden Harnwege stellen sich funktionell-metabolisch  unauffällig dar. Kein Hinweis auf ein postrenales  Abflusshindernis.
Ganzkörper-CT nach  bolusartiger peripher-venöser maschineller Injektion von 100 ml Unilux 370:  Miterfasste Kieferhöhlen unauffällig. Artefaktzeichnung im Oberkieferbereich. Im  Halsbereich normale Gefäßverläufe. Keine suspekten nodulären Strukturen.  Inhomogenität der Schilddrüse im V. a. Knoten links caudal. Portsystem rechts  präpectoral. Mediastinal unauffällige Gefäßstrukturen und Lymphknotenstationen,  ebenso hilär. Spitze des Portsystems in Projektion auf den rechten  Vorhofeingang. Zentrilobuläres Lungenemphysem. Pleuropulmonal keine suspekten  Rundherde, kein Infiltrat, kein Erguss. Im Mittellappen rechts ventrolateral  eine fokale pleurale Verdichtung, Durchmesser 4 mm, narbig  bedingt.
Im Abdomen Leber mit kleiner  blander Zyste in S2 von 3 mm. Gallenblase ohne kalkdichte Konkremente. Milz,  Pancreas, Nebennieren und Nieren unauffällig. Ableitende Harnwege und Harnblase  regulär. Normal große Prostata, Samenblasen regulär. Sigmadiverticulose ohne  floride entzündliche Befunde. Darstellung der im PET-Befund-Teil genannten  Lymphknoten intrapelvin. Nebenbefundlieh vermehrte Luftfüllung der  Dünndarmschlingen mit Ausbildung von Luft¬ Fiüssigkeitsspiegeln. Die Durchsicht  im Knochenfenster zeigt eine multifokale osteoplastische Skelettmetastasierung  mit flächenhafter Sklerosierung der Metastasen.
Skelettmetastasierung mit flächenhafter Sklerosierung der  Metastasen.

Ergebnis:

Im  PET/CT findet ein malignomtypischer Cholinmetabolismus bei disseminierter  Skelettmetastasierung im Stammskelett. Kein Hinweis auf eine Frakturgefährdung.  Ebenfalls malignomtypischer Metabolismus in der Prostata (vor allem im rechten  Lappen) und in mehreren Lymphknoten intrapelvin bds. im Sinne von  Metastasen.
ln therapeutischer Hinsicht  kann ggf. eine Therapie der Skelettmetastasen mittels Samarium in unserer  Einrichtung empfohlen werden. Eine kurzfristige Terminvereinbarung ist  möglich.

Wir bitten um Mitteilung des  weiteren klinischen Verlaufs (Zusendung von Arztbriefkopien etc.  ).

Prof.med. W.  Mohnike
I. Volkova
Dr. med. H. Stobbe
Dr. med. K. Lampe


*PSMA Pet - aktueller Befund vom  07.04.2014*
* Die in 2 Ebenen dokumentierten  3D-Ganzkörperaufnahmen in PET-Technik und in PET/CTTechnik
lassen einen malignomtypischen  PSMA-Metabolismus in den folgenden Körperregionen
erkennen:

1. Multiple Skelettmetastasen,  inklusive Schädelskelett. Hier malignomtypischer  PSMAMetabolismus
im Os temporale links, im Os  sphenoidale und im Os occipitale links. SUVWert
z. B. im Os sphenoidale  40.

Des Weiteren progrediente  Metastasierung im Stammskelett, z. B. progrediente  Metastase
in der Scapula beidseits,  insbesondere rechts, SUV 15,3 rechts.
Progrediente Metastasen im Os  sternum. Im Bereich der Wirbelsäule multiple metabolisch
aktive osteoplastische Metastasen,  z. B. in BWK 11 bis LWK 1, SUV 17,7. Dennoch weisen
die in der Voruntersuchung  beschriebenen aktiven Metastasen jetzt eine regrediente
metabolische Aktivität auf. z. B.  im BWK 7. Progrediente metabolische Aktivität der
Beckenmetastasen, insbesondere im  Os sacrum, jetzt disseminiert, SUV 31 .
Ausgedehnte Metastasierung im  Femur beidseits, insbesondere rechts mit Beteiligung des
nahezu gesamten Knochenmarkes,  rechts SUV 5,3, links SUV 26,5. Keine
Frakturgefährdung.

2. Multifokale  Aktivitätsanreicherungen in der Prostata, vorwiegend rechts, mit Beteiligung  der
Samenblasen rechts, SUV  4,2.

3. Lymphknoten  pelvin:
rechts iliacal extern - SUV 3,5  (bei der Voruntersuchung ·8,3), Größe 4 mm (bei
der Voruntersuchung 1 O  mm)
links iliacal intern kleiner  Nodulus - SUV 2,6
links iliacal extern distal, der  bei der Voruntersuchung aktive Nodulus ist derzeit
metabolisch und morphologisch  nicht aktiv
neu aufgetretener Lymphknoten  rechts iliacal commun - SUV 2,9, Größe 4 mm.
Die Lunge zeigt im PET einen  unauffälligen Befund, kein Hinweis auf ein Malignom.
Ösophagus, Magen und Milz kommen  mit einem normalen Stoffwechsel zur Darstellung.
Leber, Pancreas, Nebennieren und  Nieren ohne Hinweis auf Malignität.
Kein Hinweis auf ein postrenales  Harnabflusshindernis.


Ganzkörper-CT nach bolusartiger  peripher-venöser maschineller Injektion von 100 ml Optiray  350:

Im Halsbereich normale  Gefäßverläufe und Lymphknotenstationen. Schilddrüse inhomogen,  im
linken Schilddrüsenlappen fokal  hypodens.
Mediastinal keine suspekten  Lymphknoten, keine Raumforderung.
Pleuropulmonal keine Infiltrate,  keine Rundherde. Kein Erguss.
Im Abdomen bekannte kleine Zyste  im Segment 2 - idem. Sonst keine weiteren fokalen
Leberläsionen. Gallenblase ohne  Konkremente. Milz, Pancreas, Nebennieren und Nieren
unauffällig.
Im PET-Befund beschriebener  Lymphknoten pelvin beidseits. Sonst keine suspekt  vergrößerten
Lymphknoten im Abdomen paravasal.  Keine freie Flüssigkeit.
Die Durchsicht im Knochenfenster  zeigt multifokale osteoplastische Skelettmetastasen,
progredient zur Voruntersuchung  (siehe PET-Befund).

Ergebnis:
Im PET/CT findet sich ein  malignomtypischer PSMA-Metabolismus bei disseminierter
Skelettmetastasierung im  Stammskelett und im Schädelskelett. Kein Hinweis auf eine
Frakturgefährdung.
Bekannter malignomtypischer  Metabolismus in der Prostata, rechtsbetont.
Verdacht auf Beteiligung der  rechten Samenblase. Metabolisch und morphologisch  regrediente
Lymphknotenmetastasen intrapelvin  beidseits, siehe PET-Befund.
In therapeutischer Hinsicht  Xofigo-Therapie anzuraten.
*

----------


## Hvielemi

> Welche Alternativen gibt es noch ausser der vorgeschlagenen Therapie mit Xofigo?
> 
> *PSMA Pet - aktueller Befund vom  07.04.2014*
> * 
> 1. Multiple Skelettmetastasen,  inklusive Schädelskelett. ...
> 
> Des Weiteren progrediente  Metastasierung im Stammskelett, ...
>  Keine Frakturgefährdung.
> 
> ...


Liebe Gerda

Deine 'Sprachlosigkeit' verstehe ich gut, insbesondere nachdem
die vielen Chemozyklen den PSA doch so schön runtergebracht
hatten (Dein Mann hat sein Profil immer noch nicht ausgefüllt.
Dräng ihn nicht, aber mach ihn mal darauf aufmerksam. 
Vielleicht mag er doch mal das bisher Erlebte zusammenfassen?)

Nun zu Deiner Frage nach Alternativen zu Xofigo:
Für Deinen Mann ist Alpharadin bzw. Xofigo genau zur richtigen Zeit 
zugelassen worden, und es ist nun vielenorts verfügbar. 
Was soll man da sagen, ausser:

*Feste drauf! 
Was Besseres und Nebenwirkungsärmeres gibt es nicht.
Das arg ramponierte Skelett wird es danken.*

Den PCa in Prostata, Samenblasen und Lymphknoten kann man
dann immer noch mit Abiraterone oder Enzalutamid eindämmen,
auch wenn die keine jahrelange Wirkung zeigen werden.
Damit müssen wir GS9- und CRPC-Betroffenen nun mal rechnen.
Die verbleibende Zeit wird zwar nicht im Kalender angezeigt, aber
dass sie kürzer wird, ist eben so, und das macht sie wertvoller. 

Diese wertvolle Zeit ist uns gegeben um die Tage so gut zu
nehmen, wie es geht. Wir haben gestern nach einer Cortisonspritze
ins ramponierte Knie den Greifensee (Kartenlink) umwandern wollen. 
Doch das war zu viel, also kürzten wir auf halbem Weg mit einer 
kurzen aber beglückenden Schifflifahrt ab ...

... und genossen danach ein Frühlingssonnenbad, 
ja gar ein seeehr erfrischendes Bad im See.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Lieber Konrad,

  hab „Dank“ für deine schnelle Reaktion und Aussage zu meinem, einerseits sehr knappen,  mit persönlichen Worten gespickten Beitrag. Umso aussagekräftiger und umfangreicher sind die beiden Pet-Befunde.

  Meine beschriebene „Sprachlosigkeit“, ist nicht damit gleich zu setzen, dass ich nun hier sitze mit Mann und Kind und mich ausschweige. Nein, ganz sicher nicht. Vielmehr macht sich diese Sprachlosigkeit in der Form aus:
  Ich könnte zwar Bücher schreiben, doch die Sprachlosigkeit drückt sich seit Dezember 2013 in regelrecht extremer Schreibblockade aus, so wie ich sie noch nie erlebte. Wodurch ich dann auch einen mir sehr geschätzten schriftlichen Kontakt bedauerlicherweise leider verloren habe. Doch meine Hauptpriorität liegt nun mal in meinem realen Leben mit all den Dingen darin, wenn auch manches nur schwer tragbar und fassbar ist. Mein Mann, seine Erkrankung, den Kampf darum und um den Erhalt seines Lebens, einer einigermaßen noch guten Lebensqualität sind mir dass aller, aller wichtigste in meinem Leben! Daneben unsere 4 erwachsenen Kinder mit ihren Sorgen und Nöten und vor allem unsere 8-jährige Tochter, die nun mal ein absolutes Papakind ist. Darauf liegt mein Augenmerk und so ganz am Rande führte und führe ich all die Kämpfe des Alltags in denen es um die Existenz geht, die zu führen waren und noch sind. Wer dass nicht versteht und nachvollziehen kann, der kann weder mein Freund, noch meine Freundin sein. Von all dem abgesehen habe ich von Dezember an selbst extremer körperlicher Belastung standhalten müssen, denn meine dritte und letzte, besonders bösartige Gallenkolik habe ich erst vor 3 Tagen überstanden, ohne ärztlichen Beistand, Medikamente oder so was. Aber ich lebe noch, atme noch und bin wieder voll kampffähig. Schließlich braucht mein Mann eine starke Frau an seiner Seite, die in der Lage ist, die Kämpfe auszufechten zu denen er nicht mehr in der Lage ist. Hat er doch mit sich und seinem ureigensten Kampf genug zu tun.

  Ja lieber Konrad, so stehn die Dinge und Xofigo ist ja eigentlich auch genau dass Mittel, worauf wir sehnlichst gehofft haben. Jetzt, nach zweimaliger Samarium Therapie, die aber nicht viel brachte bei meinem Mann, wollte er eigentlich eine dritte Samarium, die wir aber jetzt abgesagt haben. Wobei mein Liebster eigentlich Xofigo erst dann anwenden lassen wollte, wenn es gar keine andere Möglichkeit mehr gibt. Doch hier, nach dem neuesten Befund, jetzt noch damit abzuwarten käme ja gleich mit der Situation: Man bekommt eine kostbare und teure Schokolade geschenkt, legt sie anstatt zu essen für eine bessere Zeit in den Schrank, wo sie dann mit der Zeit verrottet. Also – wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?

  Wie du so schön betont hast, der PSA war so schön gesunken – war er.! Jetzt in jüngster Folge war er bei 111 ng/ml – dann am 24.03.2014 auf 103 ng/ml und am 3103.2014 auf
  99,1 ng/ml. Was wohl aber eher aus den beiden Samriumgaben herresultiert. Unsere Vermutung, die auch der Onkologe teilt. 

  Seit 31.05.2013 nimmt mein Mann Zytiga, ist auch gut damit zurechtgekommen „bisher“, auch Nebenwirkungsfrei.
  Unsere Überlegung ist, jetzt eventuell doch auf Enzalutamid umzusteigen. Was aber am kommenden Dienstag eingehend mit dem Onkologen besprochen wird.
  Auch am Dienstag noch, vorm Onkologen ein Vor- und Informationsgespräch zu Xofigo im DTZ. Da Xofigo dem Antrags- und Bewilligungsverfahren der zuständigen Krankenkasse unterliegt, lässt Gerda sich den Antrag am Dienstag aushändigen und wird bewaffnet mit dem Antrag und den beiden PET Befunden nach Hamburg reisen zur Hauptstelle der Krankenkasse um von dort gleich die Kostenzusage mitzubringen. Gilt es doch erst recht jetzt, nichts auf die lange Bank zu schieben und anbrennen zu lassen!

  Jetzt aber genug,

  ich danke dir Konrad und wünsche dir 
  natürlich wie allen anderen Betroffenen und Angehörigen:

  Den Mut, die Kraft, die Zuversicht und die Gelassenheit,
  die Dinge anzunehmen, die das Schicksal für jeden bereit hält.

  In dem Sinne,
  schönes Wochenende und
  liebe Grüße
  Gerda

----------


## Briele

Liebe Gerda,

Es tut mir leid, dass Ihr große Sorgen habt und Du neben dem eigenen Kummer ja auch irgendwie den Deiner Kinder auffangen mußt. Da meldet sich dann Dein “Ich” über die Gallenblase, oder den Magen, oder irgend einem anderen Organ und es ist ganz schön traurig, dass Du und die wehe Stelle in Dir alleine damit fertig werden müsst, ohne ärztlichen Beistand, wie Du schreibst.

Ich war richtig froh als Hvielmi Dir auf seine bewährte Art geschrieben hat, ich wollte schon anraten  den Befund vielleicht besser unter “Diagnostik und Therapien” einzustellen, denn es wäre unerträglich gewesen wenn Du ohne Antwort bleibst.

In  so schweren Zeiten sortiert man sich meistens neu, bzw. überdenkt die Kontakte zu Menschen. Verloren gegangene Kontakte kann man ja wieder aufnehmen wenn einem danach ist und wenn es nicht klappt, dann muß man ihnen vermutlich nicht hinterher weinen.

Du kannst jetzt mit Deinen Kräften, Deiner Zeit, nur haushalten und alles was nicht wichtig ist, einfach sein lassen. Ich hatte ja nun bei Gott nicht viel um die Ohren, es waren nur mein Mann und ich und trotzdem hatte ich manchmal Angst, dass die Kraft, oder die Liebe, oder beides, nicht reicht.

Ich erinnere auch, dass es mir wahnsinnig auf den Senkel ging, wenn in harten Zeiten Menschen von mir erwarteten, dass ich mich ständig melde, tägliche Bulletins rausgebe. Wobei die wirklich guten Freunde sich nicht so verhielten. 

Liebe Gerda, ich wünsche Euch von Herzen alles Gute.
Briele




















.

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Liebe Forumsmitglieder, Betroffene, Angehörige, 

  möchte ich doch nach langer Abstinenz im Forum, noch mal ein letztes Lebenszeichen als Angehörige die ich bin/war, von mir geben.

  Um hier nur so kurz wie möglich aufzuzeigen, was war und was ist:

  Als Anfang „März 2012“ die erschütternde Diagnose an meinen Mann und mich durch seinen Urologen herangetragen wurde:

  „Prostatakrebs – unheilbar, mit Knochenmetastasen – Gleason-Score 4+5 – nichts geht mehr kurativ, nur noch Palliativ“ da war mein Mann zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch 50 J. jung. Zu jung, für so eine Diagnose, aber wohl wissend, es gibt noch Jüngere die es ebenso erwischt hat.

  Es reihte sich Therapie an Therapie, die da waren über den gesamten Zeitraum:

  110 Bestrahlungen an diversen Stellen seines Körpers
  7 Zyklen Chemotherapie mittels Docetaxcl
  3x  Samarium in Abständen von je 3 Monaten gefolgt von
  Zytiga und
  Enzalutamid

  Schmerzfreiheit in den 3 Jahren – 2 Monaten und wenigen Tagen konnte er lediglich genießen:

  Über die ersten 4 Zyklen Docetaxel ab 5.ten Zyklus wars vorbei

  32 Tage der ersten Samariumbehandlung.
  Und ca. 20 Tage unter Zytiga.
  Enzalutamid musste schnell wieder abgesetzt werden.

  Bereits 2014 begann sein Unterkiefer taub zu werden, gefolgt von der rechten Schulter, die ebenfalls taub wurde.
  Anfang 2015 wurde festgestellt: Es besteht erhöhte Knochenbruchgefahr im HWS-Bereich.

  Am 24.4.2015 – Wir hatten noch den Boxkampf von Klitschko geschaut, danach hat mein Mann versucht sich noch mal hinzulegen. Obwohl er schon lange Zeit nicht mehr wirklich schlafen konnte, sitzen, stehen oder liegen. Aber das Liegen währte nicht all zu lange. Als er wieder zu mir in Wohnzimmer kam, erklärte er mir: „Ich bin plötzlich Inkontinent“ – wollte sich nach dieser Erklärung einen Strumpf ausziehen, um mir einen Fuß zu zeigen, wie der nun ausschaut, fällt dabei rücklings „schneller als ein gefällter Baum“ um. Umgehend wurde er ins Krankenhaus wo er und sein Fall bekannt  war hingefahren, alle nötigen Untersuchungen gemacht, Dauerkatheder gelegt.
  Am Ende stellte sich heraus: ab unterhalb der Gürtellinie gab es eine Querschnittslähmung, erst rechtsseitig, dann beidseitig innerhalb von 24 Std. dadurch, weil Knochenmetastasen sich durch Knochen durchgefressen haben und dadurch bestimmte Areale von Nervenbahnen abdrückten

  06.05.2015 folgte die Verlegung ins Hospiz, am:
  14:05.2015 verlor mein Mann den tapferen Kampf gegen Windmühlenflügel und trat genau auf Vatertag ganz friedlich die Reise ohne Wiederkehr an.

  Mein Resümee aus der Geschichte, als Laie der ich bin:

  3 Jahre, 2 Monate und ein paar wenige Tage nach Diagnose, da mag es gut möglich sein, dass die eine oder andere Therapie zur Lebensverlängerung beigetragen haben mag. Nur an Lebensqualität hat er so gut wie Nichts hinzugewonnen in all der Zeit. Mag sein, er hatte nur die falschen Ärzte, mag sein die Medikamente und Therapien haben seinen Krebs nur gefüttert. Was aber auch nur Spekulation sein kann. Kann auch sein, das gerade Kassenpatienten in dem Stadium in dem mein Mann sich bei Diagnosestellung befand, auf verlorenem Posten stehen. 

  Fest steht jedoch: „Nirgendwo auf unserer wunderschönen Erdkugel gibt es einen Weißkittel mit dem „Wundermittel in der Hand“ – dass gegen Knochenmetastasen gezielt und ohne Umwege vorgehen kann! 

  So bleibt mir am Ende nur noch allen Betroffenen zu wünschen:

  Habt viel Kraft und Mut, das nötige Quäntchen „Glück“ bei all den Therapien die irgendwann durchlaufen werden sollen und müssen. Vor allem macht euch schlau so viel und so oft ihr könnt, denn es geht um euch und euer Wohlergehen.
  Gleiches an Kraft und Mut, wünsche ich den jeweiligen Angehörigen, die zwar nicht die Betroffenen sind, jedoch aber mitbetroffen sind. 

  In dem Sinne
  Kleiner Kolibri


  N.s: *RalfDm* – bitte sei so gut und lösche nach einer Weile alle meine Beiträge, da sie letztlich weder Betroffenen noch Angehörigen wirklich Nutzen bringen. Vielen Dank für die Mühe.

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Gerda, kleiner Kolibri,

es gibt keine tröstenden Worte mehr für das, was Du gemeinsam mit Deinem Mann erlitten hast. Mein innigstes Beileid, liebe Gerda, gilt Dir.

*"Denk dir ein Bild, ein weites Meer, ein Segelschiff setzt seine Segel und gleitet hinaus in die offene See. Du siehst wie es kleiner und kleiner wird. Wo Wasser und Himmel sich treffen, verschwindet es. Da sagt jemand: Nun ist es gegangen. Ein anderer sagt: Es kommt. Der Tod ist ein Horizont, und ein Horizont ist nichts anderes, als die Grenze unseres Sehens. Wenn wir um einen Mensch trauern, freuen sich andere, ihn hinter der Grenze wiederzusehen"
*(Peter Streiff)

P.S.: Bitte, lasse Deine Beiträge nicht löschen. Sie helfen anderen Schwerbetroffenen, Therapieentscheidungen zu treffen.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Briele

Liebe Gerda,

Wahrscheinlich gibt es wirklich keine Worte des Trostes, ich möchte Dich aber doch wissen lassen, dass ich mit Dir fühle und öfter an Dich gedacht habe. Es tut mir leid, dass Dein Mann hat sterben müssen, er viel erdulden mußte und Du ja auch. Das ist alles sehr traurig und wenn das Alter beim Thema Trauer auch keine Rolle spielt, so finde ich es eben doch immer um einiges schlimmer wenn der Mensch noch nicht alt war um den man trauert, den man vermisst, nach dem man sich sehnt.

Du schreibst über die Behandlungen, die Fragen und Zweifel ob alles richtig war, besser hätte sein können und ich verstehe Dich darin sehr gut. Wahrscheinlich treibt fast alle Angehörige und Hinterbliebene das um. Ach Gerda! Man kann es nicht wissen, wenn, dann so gut wie immer erst im nachhinein und in Wirklichkeit selbst dann ja auch nicht so ganz. 
Bis vor 20 Jahren dachte ich ganz naiv es gibt für alles einen Königsweg den Ärzte benennen können, auf den ich mich verlassen kann und habe gelernt, dass es nicht nur mehrere Wege gibt, sondern dass ich als Laie eine Entscheidung treffen muß. Das ist ja leicht bei einem vereiterten Blinddarm oder Zahn, aber wenn es um Leben und Tod geht eben ganz, ganz schwer.

Ihr habt Euch für die eine und andere Therapie entschieden, gut überlegt und wenn man zurückliegende Entscheidungen bewertet, dann darf man die damaligen Umstände nicht ignorieren. Es war damals richtig. Dein Mann hatte bei allem ganz viel Glück Dich an seiner Seite zu haben und was kann es Besseres, Wichtigeres geben, als einen Menschen der hinter und neben einem steht, alles mit trägt. 

Liebe Gerda, ich hoffe sehr Dir mit meinen Worten nicht zu nahe zu treten. Ich bin darauf so angesprungen weil es mir nach dem Tod meiner Eltern, meines Mannes ähnlich erging. Viele Grübeleien wann, wo, wobei man hätte anders entscheiden können/müssen und vor allem wo ich hätte anders, besser, aufmerksamer, was weiß ich, sein hätte müssen. Mittlerweile weiß ich, dass dies meistens zur anfänglichen Trauer einfach dazu gehört.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute.
Briele

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Gerda,

meine Frau war letzte Woche bei der Beerdigung einer in ihrem Sportklub sehr beliebten Frau dabei. Diese Frau hatte sich für ihren letzten Weg ein Lied gewünscht, das ich nun noch ergänzend auch für Dich - *hier* - einstelle. 

@Briele

Liebe Briele,

ganz besonderer Dank gilt Dir, dass Du für den kleinen Kolibri noch tröstende und verständnisvolle Worte von Frau zu Frau gefunden hast.
*
"Möglicherweise ist ein Begräbnis unter Menschen eine Hochzeitsfeier unter Engeln. Lass mich schlafen, bedecke nicht meine Brust mit Weinen und Seufzen, sprich nicht voll Kummer von meinem Weggehen, sondern schließe deine Augen, und du wirst mich unter euch sehen, jetzt und immer. Nur Liebe und Tod ändern alle Dinge"*
(Khalil Gibran)

Herzliche Grüße 

Harald

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Lieber Harald,
  Liebe Briele!

  Ich möchte euch von ganzem Herzen danken für eure Anteilnahme, eure wärmenden Worte.
  Worte des „Trostes“ sind oft schwer zu finden und oftmals treffen sie auch nicht ihr Ziel. Hier aber hat alles gepasst.
  Dafür meinen tiefen Dank an dich lieber Harald und auch an dich liebe Briele!

  „Theo“ war ein wunderbarer Vater und Ehemann, der Mann den ich über alles liebte und wohl auch nie aufhören werde zu lieben. Ein Mensch, der aus Kleinigkeiten so Viel machen konnte um damit die Herzen der Kinder und mich zu erfreuen. Ein Mensch, der letztlich sich selbst und seine Erkrankung am Ende gar nicht so wichtig nahm, obwohl gleich nach Diagnose seine Aussage war: „Ich will kämpfen und den 18.ten Geburtstag unserer Kleinen erleben. Die Kleine aber wird jetzt erst gegen Ende Oktober 10 Jahre alt. 
  Leider aber – der einzige Vorwurf den ich an Theo richten kann ist der: „Theo – ja – du hast gekämpft, aber leider nur halbherzig, denn du hast den Teufel in dir unterschätzt, Warnungen und gute Ratschläge überhört oder in den Wind geschrieben, aus lauter Ignoranz!“ 
  Dennoch, in all der langen Zeit nach Diagnose hat mein Mann nie gejammert, nie geklagt, hat alles so angenommen wie es kam. Aus meiner Sicht hat mein Mann sich zwei goldene Stühle im Himmel verdient, für all DAS was er an den Kindern und meiner Wenigkeit hat Gutes getan.

  Was meine Trauer anbelangt, so mag sie sicher anders aussehen als bei vielen anderen Menschen. Denn Eines haben wir beide trotz der schweren Zeiten nach Diagnose geschafft:
  Alle offenen Fragen die wir aneinander hatten, haben ihre Antworten gefunden und jeden Tag aufs Neu haben wir uns ein kleines Stückchen mehr voneinander verabschiedet.
  Es war uns beiden ungemein wichtig, weil es absehbar war, über kurz oder lang, dass dieser Tag X irgendwann kommen wird. Um hier am Ende sagen zu können:
  „Es war richtig wie WIR es für uns eingerichtet haben!“
  Theo konnte so in Frieden entschlafen und ich konnte in Frieden loslassen, auch wenn es weh tat und noch tut, aber eben doch ganz anders.

  Erwähnen möchte ich, dass ich durch all die Ereignisse bereits seit 2013 einer sehr starken Schreibblockade unterliege, weshalb mir bereits der Eine oder Andere, die Freundschaft aufgekündigt hat. Hier kann ich mich einfach nur dafür „entschuldigen“. Dahinter steckt  weder böser Wille noch Desinteresse an der jeweiligen Person, die jemals auf eine Rückantwort von mir gewartet hat. Noch Heute muss ich mich stark zum Schreiben zwingen. Weil dem so ist und teils der Mensch auch gern ein Verdrängungskünstler ist, stellte ich fest:
  Das nach meinem neuen Beitrag, den ich nach unendlich langer Zeit wieder schrieb, ich einige doch wichtige Eckpunkte vergaß. Ich werde es nachholen in den nächsten Tagen. Versprochen!

  Nun möchte mich vorerst aufs herzlichste verabschieden von @Harald und @Briele,

  ebenso möchte ich all den Menschen ein dickes „DANKE!!!“ dalassen, die mir bis dato mit Ratschlägen und informativen Gesprächen zur Seite standen in der Zeit bis zu meinem letzten Beitrag 12.04.2014!“ Solange war ich ja nicht mehr hier im Forum.
  @Harald – um hier zum Schluß noch mal mein Wort an dich direkt zu richten:

  Bitte brösel mir mal auf, warum du meinst: Ich sollte meine Beiträge nicht löschen lassen von RalfDm?
  Ich persönlich sehe absolut nichts in meinen Beiträgen die Betroffenen oder gar Angehörigen weiterhelfen könnten.
  Ich sehe sie eher als „nicht Nutzbringend und hilfreich“ an.

  Genug der Worte,
  allen Betroffenen, Angehörigen, Mitleser/innen 
  erst einmal weiterhin eine gute Zeit.

  Liebe Grüße
  Gerda (Kleiner Kolibri)

----------


## RalfDm

> N.s: *RalfDm*  bitte sei so gut und lösche nach einer Weile alle meine Beiträge, da sie letztlich weder Betroffenen noch Angehörigen wirklich Nutzen bringen.


Liebe Gerda  kleiner Kolibri,

es fällt immer schwer, die richtigen Worte zu finden, wenn wieder ein Betroffener von uns gegangen ist. Briele ist dies hervorragend gelungen, viel besser, als ich das kann. Ich möchte mich ihr und Harald anschließen und Dir sagen, dass ich mit Dir fühle und Dir für die bevorstehende sicher schwere Zeit viel Mut und Kraft wünsche.

Ja, und Deinem Wunsch möchte ich nicht nachkommen, wofür ich um Verständnis bitte. Ich glaube, dass es für nahezu jeden Beitrag in diesem Forum jemanden gibt, der aus ihm für sich und seine/ihre Situation Gewinn ziehen kann, in welcher Form auch immer.  

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

> Leider aber  der einzige Vorwurf den ich an Theo richten kann ist der: Theo  ja  du hast gekämpft, aber leider nur halbherzig, denn du hast den Teufel in dir unterschätzt, Warnungen und gute Ratschläge überhört oder in den Wind geschrieben, aus lauter Ignoranz!


Liebe Gerda

Du hattest eindrücklich beschrieben, wie sehr dein Theo unter Schmerzen leiden musste.
"Kämpfen" ist unter solchen Umständen ein schwieriges, wenn nicht unmögliches Unterfangen.
Es ist wohl nicht so, dass eine andere Abfolge der Therapien ein grundsätzlich anderes 
Ergebnis gezeitigt hätte, ausser vielleicht ein paar Tage oder Wochen mehr oder auch 
weniger Leben und Schmerzen.

Solange die Krankheit vor Allem aus ein paas Blutwerten besteht, gibt es keinen Anlass 
zu kämpfen, wenn dann aus dem Nichts heraus eine Metastase zur Lähmung führt, 
gibt es nicht mehr viel zu kämpfen.

Ich weiss nicht, ob es nur mir so gehe, aber ich habe den Eindruck, als Krebsbetroffener 
nehme man Therapiemöglichkeiten zwar gerne an, aber einen Kampf sehe ich darin nicht,
höchstens eine Bereitschaft, zu leiden.

Theo hat wohl zu jedem Zeitpunkt das gemacht, was ihm richtig schien. Für sich und sein Familie.
Bitte lass deine Erinnerung nicht trüben durch solches Wenn und Aber. 


Ich wünsche Dir unverstellte Erinnerungen an deinen Theo und Eueren gemeinsamen Lebensweg.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS:
Ich sitze im Zug nach Bern, um dort das Planungs-CT zu machen für die
Bestrahlung der vielen Metastasen. Zwar zu spät, viel zu spät, habe ich das
dumpfe Gefühl. Aber falsch ist das nicht, ich war zuvor einfach noch nicht so
weit, aber jetzt, da die Zeit knapp wird, verschieben sich die Skalen.
Ob das vielleicht doch so richtig sei, sieht man dann hinterher, 
oder eben nicht ...

----------


## Briele

Liebe Gerda,

Danke für Deine lieben Worte an mich. Nun bin ich noch einmal hier.
Eigentlich wollte ich mich nicht einmischen, Deinen Wunsch nach Löschung Deiner Beiträge nicht kommentieren. Wenn Du erlaubst, möchte ich jetzt doch sagen, dass ich mich Ralf und Harald anschließe, auch der Meinung bin, dass sie stehen bleiben sollten.

Dabei verstehe ich Dich allzu gut. Ich hatte bei meinem thread ja eine Zeitlang fast ein schlechtes Gewissen über meine Trauer zu schreiben, doch schließlich überzeugten mich die Reaktionen anderer und ich begriff, dass meine Geschichten eben nicht nur als traurig empfunden werden. Man möchte eigentlich niemanden beschweren. Aber wenn ein Mensch irgend etwas Positives herauszieht, dann ist es doch gut.

Manchmal wird ein wenig beklagt, dass jene, bei denen es positiv ausging, selten, oder vielleicht so gut wie gar nicht, darüber schreiben. Das ist halt so. Da kann man dann denken, nun soll aber alles was schwer bis zum kaum Aushalten war, mit dem Tod endete, schrecklich traurig ist, weg, weg, weg. Natürlich nicht für einen selbst, aber für die anderen, die noch am Anfang der Diagnose stehen, mittendrin in Entscheidungen, voll Angst wie alles werden wird, usw. usf. 

Ich kann wenig, eigentlich gar nichts zu den Befunden, Therapieentscheidungen Deines Mannes sagen. Aber hey, Gerda, ich kann etwas zu Deinen Beiträgen sagen. Sie sind wichtig!! Man erfährt etwas über Mut, Zuversicht, Zusammenhalten, Liebe, Angst, sich Hineinfinden, ach, so vieles mehr. Wer hier liest weiß was ich meine.

Liebe Grüße
Briele
________________________________

lieber Konrad - alles Gute für Dich
Briele

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Hallo Ralf,

  auch an dich Ralf, von mir ein herzliches „Danke“ für deine Anteilnahme, wie die guten Wünsche an mich. 

  Es mag sein, dass Du, @Harald, @Briele und @Konrad recht damit behaltet, eventuell können andere Betroffene oder Angehörige und sonstige Mitleser einen Nutzen aus meinem Geschreibsel ziehen. Ich selbst kann das nicht behaupten.
  Dann gebe ich mich halt geschlagen und sage: „OK – dann lass es stehen, weil alles sein kann, aber nicht sein muss!“

  In dem Sinne
  Gerda

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Liebe Briele,

  auch an dich möchte ich nochmals das Wort richten:

  Das mit der Trauer, wie ich bereits sagte, ist im Grunde etwas, was ich nicht mehr verspüre.
  Nicht – weil ich aufgehört habe meinen Theo zu lieben, sondern viel eher deshalb, weil wir beide in der uns gemeinsam verbleibenden Zeit getrauert haben, in dem Wissen, dass irgendwann es UNS in dieser Konstellation nicht mehr geben wird. Oft genug haben wir uns in den Armen gelegen und gemeinsam geweint. Doch wir haben auch nach der Diagnose, gemeinsam das Lachen wiederentdeckt und Freude gehabt und empfunden.
  Am Ende bin ich froh für meinen Mann, dass er friedlich die Augen schließen konnte für immer, denn es war „die Erlösung“ von all seinen Qualen die er so tapfer ohne zu klagen oder zu jammern durchlitten hat. 

  „Hadern“ tu ich mit ganz anderen Dingen, die ich hautnah miterlebt habe und die nicht mein Mann verursacht hat, sondern andere an ihm und vorn an der Spitze: dieser hartnäckige Teufel den man Krebs nennt. Was ich damit konkret meine, davon berichte ich in nächster Zeit.

  Liebe Grüße lässt dir da Briele,
  Gerda

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Hallo Konrad,

  schön auch dich zu lesen. Dir gilt ebenso mein herzlicher Dank deiner Anteilnahme und für die guten Wünsche.

  Leider muss ich vernehmen, dass auch du erneut mit unerwünschten Wellen zu kämpfen hast, was ich für dich sehr bedaure, so wie für jeden anderen Betroffenen auch.
  Nun geht es ja wieder los mit der Suche nach einer geeigneten Behandlung oder Therapie, wozu ich dir von ganzem Herzen, eine ganz große Portion „Glück“ wünsche. Möge die Entscheidung die du für dich triffst eine solche sein, die von Erfolg gekrönt sein möge!
  Kann ja sein, dass du bereits „Ja“ zur Bestrahlung gesagt hast und darauf hoffst, das sie dir was Positives bringt. Wünschen würde ich dir auch DAS.

  Ja, auch hier möchte ich nun erst mal wieder enden und,

  an dich @Konrad,
  einen lieben Gruß zurücklassen.

  Gerda

----------


## Snoopy1958

Liebe Gerda, lieber kleiner Kolibri,
leider hab ich es erst jetzt gelesen du bin traurig, dass Dein Mann den Kampf verloren hat. Ich denke, Ihr beide hattet eine Übereinkunft, so wie ich sie mit meinem Mann ebenfalls habe.
Mit dem Tag der Diagnose gehen alle Lebensuhren anders.
Deine Beiträge sind wichtig, viel mehr, als Du vielleicht glaubst. Sie zeigen die Realität und lassen nicht die menschliche Seite vergessen. Das Fachchinesisch der Ärzte du Kliniken kennen wir alle, aber die menschlichen Belange zählen so viel mehr.
Das Du nicht schreiben konntest, verstehe ich gut. Mir versagt heute oft die Stimme. 
Das Dein Mann friedlich gehen konnte, ist auch ein großer Verdienst von Dir. Er wird von einem anderen Ort gut auf Dich und Eure Kinder achten.
Viellicht schaust Du noch ab und an im Forum vorbei, irgendwie sitzen wir ja alle im selben Boot.
Danke für Deine Berichte!

Mit ganz herzliche Grüßen
Christine

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Hallo Christine!

  Wenn auch verspätet:

  „Danken“ – möchte ich auch dir, für deine Anteilnahme. Nur traurig sein, dass musst du nicht. Denn schließlich, an dem Ende wo mein Mann stand, zu diesem Zeitpunkt, war es für ihn „Erlösung“. Natürlich ist es immer wieder ein trauriges Ereignis, wenn ein Mensch, gleichgültig, ob jung oder alt, gleichgültig wodurch, sein Erdendasein aufgeben musste. 

  Richtig ist: Nach einer solchen Diagnose oder anderen Diagnose, mag sie noch so gelinde oder extrem hart sein, die Lebensuhr eines jeden Betroffenen als auch Angehörigen, beginnt automatisch anders zu ticken. Nichts ist mehr wie es vorher war! Sie mögen dann sicher erst wieder ihren normalen Lauf nehmen, sobald Entwarnung kommt. 

  Für ganz besonders wichtig und richtig halte ich in jedem Fall, dass Betroffene sich wenigstens offen, ehrlich mit ihrem Partner/Partnerin austauschen über ihre Gefühlswelt, ihre Gedanken, ihre Wünsche und vor allem, wie es ihnen in diesem oder dem nächsten Moment geht. Sich hinter einer Schweigemauer zu verstecken, halte ich für denkbar falsch.
  Auch Angehörige möchten wissen, wie kann es weitergehen Behandlungstechnisch wie auch allgemein, wie fühlt sich der geliebte Mensch an seiner Seite, welche Wünsche und Bedürfnisse hat er. Das Wichtigste überhaupt, nicht nur in einer solch schweren Lebensphase, ist doch die Kommunikation miteinander!

  Das ärztliche Fachchinesisch ist so eine Sache für sich. Es ist etwas, was den Ärzten untereinander sicher die Kommunikation wesentlich erleichtert, aber Kranke oft im Regen stehen lässt, weil kaum einer draus schlau wird.
  Ich finde es schon allein im Hinblick auf Schwerstbetroffene mehr als bedenklich, wenn sie ihre Befunde erhalten und erst mal lange nach jedem einzelnen Begriff in Büchern oder im 
  I-Net suchen müssen um zu erfahren, was der eine oder andere Begriff eigentlich bedeutet. Und leider – auch das ist ja eine Tatsache, die Mediziner einem auch nicht alles sagen.
  Ich bin der Meinung, „Ärzte sollten langsam lernen a.) Deutsch zu sprechen mit ihren Patienten und b.) Befunde so zu verfassen das auch der dümmste Laie sie verstehen und ersehen kann, woran er ist. Ich werde dabei einfach nicht das Gefühl los, dass Ärzte bewusst Patienten in ihrem Wissensdrang klein halten. Wobei ich sicher nicht solche Patienten vergesse, die gar nicht alles wissen wollen. Dies aber ist dann wieder eher zu ihrem eigenen Nachteil, als Vorteil und garantiert nicht begrüßenswert!

  Die Menschlichkeit, die menschliche Seite, oft auch das nötige Verständnis und die Geduld unserer Gesellschaft lässt gern nach einer solchen Diagnose die da lautet: „Krebs“ stark zu wünschen übrig. Hier trennt sich oftmals die Spreu vom Weizen. Nicht nur innerhalb seiner Freundesschar, seinem sonstigen Umfeld, sondern auch innerhalb der Familie.

  Es gibt sicher noch etliche strittige Themen die man hier anschneiden und diskutieren kann. Was aber jetzt nicht sein muss.

  An dem Ende wo ich stehe, glaube ich zumindest dass ich nichts versäumt habe zu tun, was für meinen Mann hilfreich gewesen wäre. Wobei – ganz sicher bin ich mir da nicht!
  Mag sein von manchem habe ich zu wenig, von anderem einfach zuviel getan. Doch ob so oder so – keiner kann mir darauf eine Antwort geben, eventuell aber – irgendwann dann doch mein Mann, - dort an dem Ort, wo auch immer er sein mag. 

  In dem Sinne wünsche ich allen Betroffenen und Angehörigen einen schönen Restsonntag und 
  Einen guten Wochenstart.

  Gerda (kleiner Kolibri)

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber kleiner Kolibri




> Für ganz besonders wichtig und richtig halte ich in jedem Fall, dass Betroffene sich wenigstens offen, ehrlich mit ihrem Partner/Partnerin austauschen über ihre Gefühlswelt, ihre Gedanken, ihre Wünsche und vor allem, wie es ihnen in diesem oder dem nächsten Moment geht. Sich hinter einer Schweigemauer zu verstecken, halte ich für denkbar falsch.
> Auch Angehörige möchten wissen, wie kann es weitergehen Behandlungstechnisch wie auch allgemein, wie fühlt sich der geliebte Mensch an seiner Seite, welche Wünsche und Bedürfnisse hat er. Das Wichtigste überhaupt, nicht nur in einer solch schweren Lebensphase, ist doch die Kommunikation miteinander!


Du hast recht. 

Aber in vielen Menschen gibt es eine Mauer.

Mein Freund Paul Schwarzenberger drückt es auf seine Art aus 




> As Denga
> martert
> s'Hirn
> 
> As Gfui
> druckt
> auf s'Herz
> 
> Zvui
> ...


zitiert aus 
"Alle woin oiss"
1987 by Autoren

Auf deine Berichte möchte auch ich nicht verzichten.

Winfried

----------


## kleiner Kolibri

Hallo Winfried (*W.Rellok*), grüß dich!

  Ist mir schon klar – wir Menschen sind nun mal alle unterschiedlich.
  Recht haben und Recht bekommen, sind ebenso zwei Paar Schuh’.
  Wir denken, fühlen, reden alle anders, jeder hat eine andere Einstellung zu sich selbst und den Dingen des Lebens. Ist mir bewusst.

  Dennoch ist „Reden“ ein wichtiges Gut!
  Der Austausch mit – und untereinander, wobei man nicht immer einer Meinung sein muss und ebenso auch nicht gezwungen ist, die Haltung eines anderen anzunehmen.

  JA – es gibt sie auch, Jene die eine Mauer aufbauen und nicht mit ihren Liebsten reden über all die Dinge die sie bewegen.
  Aber „Hallo!“ – wir Angehörigen leiden doch auch, genau wie Betroffene, aber eben anders. Wir möchten auch wissen wie es dem Partner/in geht und alles was da an Rattenschwanz mit dran hängt.
  Unsere Gefühlswelt die aus Ängsten, Depris, Bangen, Hoffen, Gauben und Vielem mehr besteht, ist gleichwertig und nicht minder klein.

  Gut, - es gibt auch Angehörige die sich nicht drum scheren, die wie Ratten das sinkende Schiff verlassen. Der Prozentsatz derer ist aber verschwindend gering. Wobei ich auch DIE nicht unbeachtet lassen möchte, die lieber eher mit einem Außenstehenden reden als mit einem Angehörigen. 

  Ich finde, auch wenn man mit einem Partner oder Partnerin behaftet ist, der/die eine Mauer aufgebaut hat und sein Heil im Schweigen sucht oder lieber mit einem Fremden redet:
  „Immer wieder mal von Zeit zu Zeit einen Vorstoß zu wagen, um doch die Chance zu haben, eventuell diese Schweigemauer zu durchbrechen“. Es tut nicht weh und kostet auch nichts!

  Aber gut: „lange Rede, kurzer Sinn!“ – jeder ist eben anders gestrickt und verfährt mit einem Befinden und Empfindungen anders.

  Da bleibt mir nur, dir Winfried wie allen hier im Forum zu wünschen, es möge alles was anstrebt wird auch gelingen!


  Liebe Grüße
  Gerda

----------

